# 1000+ reasons never to buy any Apple products



## Anorion (Sep 10, 2014)

iSheep deserve to have a discussion without  non users / haters bombing the party

so going to transfer all jokes / image macros / off topic statements from all Apple related threads to this thread.

Here is a collection from over the years. Enjoy.
1000 Apple products is only for Snob value
999 Microsoft gives MSN messenger for free
998 Apple copied media centre
997 Imagine if Henry Ford had patented all 4 wheeler cars
996 Rich boys are stupid
995 Apple users don't care about repairing
994 There is nothing special about free updates
993 It is made for US custmers, not for Indians
992 Apple is not a winner
991 Gaming sucks on Mac
990 no wi-fi hotspot in previous models
989 Just use stardock instead of buying a Macbook
988 Eminem sued Apple over iTunes downloads
987 Even refurbed pieces are so costly.
986 iOS sucks unless you are a noob
985 Its nothing new
984 Apple didn't make iTunes, they bought it from another company
983 It is a waste of money
982 The file format is unsupported
981 you can get larger screen and same specs for cheaper
980 I have to use iTunes
979 Its available for USD 199 but here for USD 999
978 I don't see how a laptop with Macbook specifications is better than a laptop of this company with so and so specifications
977 Apple are huge iDiots
976 Apple copied virtual desktop from Linux
975 QuickTime is integrated too much in MacoS
974 India does not have an Apple store yet
973 Apple is clearly a niche segment player
972 Low income people have a more discerning eye
971 I hate apple products
970 Im at McDonalds, and want to use my phone. Tomato sauce on my touchscreen, yeah right.
969 Macboys cannot fix their problems themselves
968 Why does Apple not use mp
967 iTunes is a fresh salvo against the free world
966 A stylus is better interface because it protects the phone from smudges and damage
965 No point paying so much
964 Apple cannot expect existing iPod users to leave their stuff and buy an iPhone
963 The apps are paid
962 You will regret your decision
961 You have to carry yellow cloth around to keep cleaning the screen
960 No explandable memory
959 Uninnovative company mentality
958 A GS3 with iOS would have been better
957 Not powerful enough for today's needs
956 Do I need iTunes to watch a TV channel as well?
955 DRM content
954 Build quality of iPhone with Android OS would be great
953 the price : feature ratio is horrible
952 No multitasking, what a waste
951 You really want to pay apple for apps and games?
950 Same old boring design
949 An assembled PC with the specs of a Mac won't cost more than XK
948 Apple hardware does not give you many options
947 No plug and play
946 Link to oatmeal comic on what it's like to be an apple user What it's like to own an Apple product - The Oatmeal
945 You have to use iPod for songs purchased for iTunes
944 There is no turning back once you buy it
943 Two of my friend's who bought it aren't satisfied
942 The BSD license permits you to steal
941 Why buy a phone when I can upgrade my computer
940 It is tough to set your own collection as ringtone
939 iPad vs Stone.jpg
938 Apple is for editors/ photographers/ fanbois only
937 Despite supporting EDGE, the phone doesn't support any IM client compatible with Yahoo etc
936 How do you Alt+Middle Click on a trackpad to rotate the viewport in 3Ds Max?
935 This tablet has bigger zoom, bigger memory, bigger display, bigger processor
934 You can even buy an Akash tablet for reading ebooks
933 Apple's innovation is that looks are everything
932 Very bad price to performance ratio
931 Do your homework, here are some specs
930 Indians don't listen to music while travelling
929 Apple makes a big deal out of giving last year's specifications
928 Apple is the new Microsoft
927 I ah happy with HTC Hero
926 if you want something easy to use, get an Android
925 Apple is catching up to new standards, they were once setting the new standards
924 No virus on Mac because Mac is based on Linux
923 The iPhone is for stupid users
922 Apple is taking short sighted decisions
921 All the OS update features are not available in older models
920 Who cares about iPhones or iPods, my Creative Zen micro rocks
919 Girls like to show off
918 Scarlett Johansson's photos were hacked
917 A4 chip is not Apple's own chip
916 Sony and Nintendo are not active on the App store
915 Apple is leeching from open source community
914 Wi-Fi is available in India only in corporates or as Wi-Max
913 The warranty is costly
912 For a normal Indian, iPhones are expensive
911 If you love a machine so much, the Matrix will be here before expected
910 The company makes overpriced junk
909 Apple is desperate to increase market share
908 Apple has bad specifications
907 I've heard lots of complaints about iPhone's quality
906 No customization
905 Apple is a cult
904 HTC has better build quality
903 Random Steve Jobs and Bill Gates image macro
902 The biggest mistake Apple has done is run everything with root privileges on the iPhone
901 They will sue fruit vendors, makers of iPill and those people whose names begin with an I
900 Apple is insane
899 iPhone is pure robbery
898 No cell phone integration with iPod anno
897 Apple customers spread the Apple feeling like a contagious plague
896 Had a bad experience with an authorised reseller
895 Suckers born every minute. LOL.
894 Apple is as vulnerable as Windows
893 Apple store randomly bans apps from the store, at it's pleasure
892 Power button and Volume buttons keep changing locations
891 Apple has gone Mad!
890 Apple is a patent troll
889 Need to jailbreak to unlock advanced functionality
888 Apple is designed for graphic designers
887 iPhone sucks
886 No Flash
885 The Apple store policies are authoritarian and restrictive
884 If only it could run Windows XP
883 You get ringtone for free on the net! Apple charge you Rs 15 per ringtone!
882 Apple is desperate for money
881 Apple is a rampaging demon
880 Cannot easily take out sim card
879 Windows is great for software development, Mac has IDEs for only JAVA, carbon and cocoa
878 What is the point of a touch screen phone which has an iPod and an iPod
877 Apple ecosystem is expensive
876 Apple may sue you too
875 Accept it, Andros are better in almost everything
874 Owning a Mac does not mean that it is better
873 Apple sold it's soul by shifting to Intel
872 People are not keen on browsing internet on mobile phones
871 Apple is forcing out swadeshi products in favour of firangi junk
870 These guys sell old junk from US at dirt cheap prices
869 Apple does not focus on price or value, but on the exclusive nature of the product
868 If Apple releases MacOS publicly it won't be as stable
867 Dumb population cannot recognize a monopoly
866 Apple is an arrogant company
865 Prices fall, just because it retailed at a high price does not mean you can sell it for 1/2 the price a year later
864 A phone should be a phone primarily
863 iTunes is the most sucking thing
862 Apple store does not allow developers to easily distribute daily builds
861 iRob. iDamn. iNsane.
860 iRiver Clix is the end of all portable media players
859 Apple has no right to call other companies copycats
858 Only if you have lots of cash lying around, buy an Apple
857 Performance wise Apple sucks
856 The features in Apple software are very common
855 Have to live with compromises
854 Height of fanboyism! Buying an Apple product.
853 Android users had this stuff for years
852 Apple might sue fruit vendors
851 iPhone 5 is just extended edition of iPhone 4S
850 OSX only works on Apple hardware
849 Apple is richer than US Government
848 Who even cares? Don't buy it! Your loss!
847 Unlocked phones are more expensive
846 Cisco sued iPhone
845 Less free apps
844 They keep changing the charging interface
843 I would choose Apple Hardware and Microsoft Software
842 You need to spend $1 on the volume control app on Apple TV
841 Apple's predictive text input will not work on regional languages
840 Cannot delete default apps
839 We Indians are show offs who don't care for VFM
838 Indians don't use QWERTY keyboards
837 You just feel superior by owning an Apple product
836 Macbook air is a joke
835 It's a good paperweight
834 Less media codecs support
833 Apple dumps its products in India
832 Apple follows in Microsoft's footsteps
831 They have not managed to challenge Microsoft's monopoly
830 Apple patent everything
829 Steve Jobs told the Chief Financial Officer to backdate stock options
828 Apple started this mess
827 Apple = Cheating
826 My taste differs
825 You can't stare at it always
824 Apple is Evil incarnate
823 Apple releases new version with missing features and calls it revolutionary
822 Now Apple's legacy has gone with the wind
821 Apple is not developed for the masses
820 I can't afford it
819 The memory space is limited
818 Apple is an American company and the winner is USA
817 for a phone there is no need of providing ultra size HD
816 A wall charger is not included, Apple charges exhorbitantly for this "accessory"
815 I am fed up with fanboyism
814 iPhones cannot install third party applications
813 No one cares about Apple, just look at market share in Europe
812 iPhone batteries die in 40 minutes
811 Apple is a designer label tech company
810 Lumia is better for closed ecosystems. 10 times better.
809 I can buy a netbook for the price of an iPad which will let me do 10x more things
808 Apple is no good after Steve Jobs
807 no sane person would invest in hours to search and hack apple
806 Dumb to have no Bluetooth
805 The Macbooks are good, but the phones suck
804 iPhone is a disaster and junk, but a good PMP
803 Close ecosystem is too restrictive
802 Dropping FireWire is annoying
801 The problem is not the hardware, but the OS itself
800 To use an iPhone, you have to have a Mac powered PC
799 I was expecting higher storage capacity
798 Everyone knows Apple is not VFM
797 Apple is no longer the trend setter
796 Every Tom, Dick and Harry has an iPod, what makes you special?
795 Apple does not offer international warranty in India
794 The Average person cannot hack it
793 Apple is expensive because they try to run Mac OS everywhere where not required
792 They are losing public interest
791 It is not worth the price of freedom
790 Why can't Apple use micro-usb for charging
789 Apple keynote is available only on Apple devices
788 Apple is really testing my nerves
787 Apple is too child friendly
786 Dock is stylish, that's it
785 US is a slave of Apple
784 Not a fan of features and apps
783 Not useful for most people
782 You can buy two televisions for the price of one phone
781 Mac users act elitist because they are a minority
780 Only rich people like to buy iPhone
779 Totally insane to buy in India
778 It takes at least - months before coming to India
777 Android has similar offerings for lesser price
776 Buying Apple devices is senseless worship
775 Only for those who have no intention of upgrading
774 Does apple use gold components?
773 Apple costs twice original price in India
772 Lumia 920 has zero lag interface
771 TV without a remote LOL
770 There is a sticker on Macs, "Warranty void if seal broken"
769 Apple OS doomed by Spyware
768 Apple is under heavy losses
767 Get it if you want to flaunt it
766 Changing wallpaper is a hack?
765 Apple has declared thermo-nuclear war on Android
764 Apple's business model hurts puppies
763 Camera bulging out is a new method for selling new cases
762 Apple is secretive till the last moment
761 It does not have FM radio
760 Windows is like OSX
759 Apple is Arrogant
758 You will find huge increase in prices which are taxes
757 Apple no longer makes secure OS because a Russian hacker hacked IAP
756 Cannot pirate easily on the iPhone
755 In Europe and Asia, people want VFM
754 iPad is just an overpriced iPod touch
753 Why not wait for a year? It will be in India then
752 Apple is a bunch of lawyers
751 Apple apps will either be add supported or paid
750 My uncle's iPhone 4 had problems with swipe to answer
749 if you don't fiddle with settings or experiment, get a Mac
748 There is hardly any piracy for apple, it will be hard to find software
747 I don't want them to become too popular because it will take away some of the coolness factor and elitism
746 Mobile internet rates in India are very high
745 You fanboys are making it hard for people
744 iPad has no USB port
743 Apple bleeds their customers
742 Mac is not the most secure and compatible any more
741 Macs are for people who want fancy laptops for web browsing
740 Difficult to learn to use mac as a windows user
739 Apple with AMD would have been a lot better
738 Faster processor on phones? For What?
737 No Vista Media centre on it
736 Apple maps does not have turn by turn navigation
735 So many limitations
734 Can you make calls with an iPod? Isn't that stupid?
733 Creative products are far better than iPod
732 Samsung releases better phones 6 months before Apple
731 The Zune rocks
730 This phone (insert phone name here) is the iPhone killer. The iPhone is dead.
729 Apple has to be collapsed
728 Macs are only for older people
727 Very underwhelming, no NFC, No HD
726 Apple devices have high aspiration value
725 No games on Mac
724 Who wants looks?
723 Steve Jobs took drugs and abandoned his family
722 the devices are not for geeks
721 There is nothing an iPhone can do that an LG shine bar editon can't do
720 If there were no nano sim, would order it right now
719 unless Apple finds a way of playing videos for 6 hours there is no point
718 Windows is not bad
717 Apple has rotten corporate ethics
716 the users are brainwashed
715 Don't want Apple to become too popular because then it will become popular for hackers and stuff
714 Apple does not know how the Indian market works
713 Dashboard is a ripoff of Konfabulator
712 This is actually proof that human race is devolving into primitive creatures
711 I am waiting for phone by Zune brand
710 Tim Cook apologised for sad implementation of maps in iOS 6
709 The days of Windows BSOD are over with Vista and XPSP2
708 Other options have more flexibility in software and upgrades and stuff
707 I have never used an Apple PC
706 The devices are overpriced
705 Battery is not replaceable
704 Apple is jealous of Samsung
703 They added burn files to CD later in Mac OS
702 Regional restrictions of Apps on the App store
701 Apple makes loads of money through their accessories
700 The sound quality of iBuds is not good
699 Apple says India is not a big market for them
698 iOS 7 interface makes users sick
697 I don't blindly sing the apple tune
696 People who purchased an iPad a few months back got trolled
695 Apple pulled up in Taiwan for interfering with pricing
694 Apple copied the "iconic" clock design
693 People are not stupid/ignorant
692 Isn't Apple just making usability tough?
691 Apple pays low wages to the manufacturing units
690 Microsoft invested $150 million in Apple
689 Be wise regarding tech
688 Indians are very price conscious
687 Google is innovative too
686 Apple fears competition
685 Can I run Crysis on Apple?
684 iTunes is a real memory hog
683 Buying a mac definitely means you are converted into a religion
682 Dont be obsessed
681 Linux is more advanced, it has a command line. Period.
680 HTC has touchflo technlogy
679 5C looks like a toy
678 Indian buyers are conservative with their wallets
677 iTunes has always remained buggy and troublesome on windows xp
676 iPod is a mass hysteria
675 If it weren't for Microsoft, Apple would have closed down in 1998
674 Who is going to learn all these new gestures?
673 The magic mouse is not customizable to individual finger swipes
672 Half the features, half the size, double the price
671 QuickTime for Windows has serious security flaws
670 Wine is better than Bootcamp.
669 They just upgrade older products to finish selling their stock
668 Free is an Apple illusion
667 iTunes only plays 2 formats
666 Nobody uses the cloud in India
665 I won't buy Samsung phones anymore because that money goes to Apple
664 How is a white box better?
663 Rotten Apple
662 Moving from android to iOS, you will like you are constrained a lot
661 Apple didn't innovate retail shops, BMW has, Ford has, Maruti has, Pantaloons has.
660 Whatever an iPhone can do, an android can do it better, freely, and even wash your laundry while doing it
659 Apple's iPhone fever is not growing
658 You have to sacrifice a good GPU
657 I wish Apple realise the world is changing
656 Apple sues any profitable company
655 Apple wants to be the only innovative ones so they are suing everyone
654 20 features repeated 15 times for a total of 300 new features
653 India's blood sucker private operators are responsible for high prices
652 I hope iPhone 5 is a failure
651 Apple has given free publicity to Samsung, fools
650 How many fingers should I use?
649 Apple Kills Star Trek
648 Apple should sell their devices for cheaper
647 Steve Jobs has evil thoughts
646 Apple still uses dated technology
645 I don't like Apple's attitude
644 Samsung comes with many options for the user
643 In same price I get top class Android phone
642 1GB is too little space for Nano
641 India would present a logistical nightmare for Apple
640 Big deal, Windows will copy it in the next version
639 For the price of one Apple earphone, one can by two EP-630s
638 Greedy, blood sucking corporation
637 Apple planned to nuke unlocked iPhones with an OS upgrade
636 Unlocked iPhones will be priced at such a price that people will not even look at it
635 Microsoft is Angelina Jolie and Apple is Rakhi Sawant
634 Apple products are un recyclable
633 You can beat boredom by tinkering around with arduino
632 Don't be a slave of Apple products
631 Alienware stores :drool:
630 Apple's policies are not good for technology
629 Microsoft never advertises negatively
628 Android is growing at such a rapid rate that people will see the fallacy in owning Apple products
627 Apple is the biggest POS company I have ever come across
626 iPhone 5C looks too cheap even Lumia 520 looks better
625 Apple reccomends you have an Apple certified technician install memory
624 My Uncle's iPhone's Slide to Answer is broken
623 I Hate Apple
622 I wonder if we would pay Rs. 50 or Rs. 100 for one song
621 Samsung won patent case against Apple in Japan
620 Apple's support in India is not as good as US
619 You can backup your iPhone data either on your home PC or iCloud but not both
618 Apple looted Sammy
617 Who needs it anyway
616 Apple and Steve Jobs were both always Arrogant
615 Buying Apple earbuds for 1200 bucks is like buying Maruti 800 for price of SX4
614 You get nice products from Dell and HP
613 Apple issued 13 security fixes
612 Earbuds for 100 bucks sound better than iBuds
611 I am totally opposite to Apple Mac all products
610 Why not get a windows phone
609 Better buy Mi3
608 The upgrades are pointless
607 We have to use Safari
606 Other companies have patent wars but not as bad as Apple
605 iPod survived because Apple made it Windows compatible
604 Apple bribed jury members with iPhones 5 to win against Samsung
603 My iPhoto groans under my 5000+ picture collection
602 I am not an utter fool
601 Apple fanboys are hipsters
600 People act concieted using Apple products
599 Apple failed to make an earth shattering announcement unlike last year
598 Within 20 years Apple will be history
597 Macbook = pure show off
596 Indians are the most discerning users in the world
595 Apple's business strategy is objectionable
594 Steve Job's hair will grow again before he reduces the price of OSX
593 People only think iPhone is very simple
592 PC has more productive range of software
591 Samsung knows market much better than stupid Apple
590 I wish they were priced more sensibly
589 Piracy will be there unless the prices are affordable
588 iTunes has too many updates
587 A lawyer got Steve's Job
586 I hate Steve Jobs
585 Foobar is much better than iTunes
584 Apple copied galaxy player
583 Great to see so many people hating Apple
582 iTunes binds each iPod to a specific PC
581 Apple is the height of desperation
580 You want a real Tab, go Surface
579 Macbook cannot be tinkered with so easily
578 Apple's protectionist policies killed OnLive
577 LG's u990 looks just like the iPhone but it has far superior functions
576 People in India are not much used to iPad
575 People are not happy with Apple tax
574 Apple wants Indians to buy from the grey market
573 Apple said some notebooks may have battery issues
572 I don't like Apple at all
571 Simple things like mapping a network drive require writing a startup script
570 The Shuffle is useless
569 Apple's iPhones are evolutionary not revolutionary
568 You can't trasfer a document by simply copy paste
567 Developing for iTunes requires you to own Apple computers
566 India's FUP does not allow constant Net usage
565 Bill Gates donated so much to charity
564 HP, Compaq notebook can be operated by more people out there, that is not the case with Macbook
563 iTunes takes around 8 seconds to start
562 Apple users vote for Congress
561 What Apple makes in a quarter, MS makes in 2 weeks
560 I am a happy android user for the past 3 years
559 Stop speaking lame
558 Windows was and will always have a bigger OS market share
557 If you look, you will find better things than iPod
556 It's not worth waiting for
555 I don't know what is inside their gadgets that they price it so exorbitantly
554 I have got a mailbox full of this iPhone stuff so I've started hating it
553 The magic mouse is only for Mac users
552 Some guy got a copy of OSX and he aint thrilled
551 Their overpriced phones cannot keep up with Android, period.
550 Apple has conquered China's Wall
549 Don't fall for iPod branding
548 iPhone 5 is just an elongated iPhone 4S
547 It's just an upgrade in the processor, everything else is the same
546 A linux box requires no support.
545 I want to go back to an era before Android, iPhones
544 Apple claimed Android's API was actually developed by them
543 The Apple Logo is bitten off, don't use ort
542 I shall buy it when they put that Penryn in the Macbook
541 Macboys are ignorant, foul mouthed plebicits
540 Too bad Macboys can't fix software problems like we PC users
539 Use an iOS theme instead of getting into a restricted ecosystem
538 Apple makes you dumb in a crowd of people
537 iPhail
536 No use for PC users
535 You will shock everyone around you if you lug around a Macbook
534 Sales wise, Dell is still more than Apple
533 An airbook has a 3 ghz i5 which has been artificially crippled to 1.5 ghx. CRIMINAL>
532 iPhones are made by Apple
531 Apple devices have numerous constraints
530 C'mon Apple, give us better graphics in the Macbook
529 If you tinker with OSX a bit, it breaks
528 The magic mouse is heavy for a mouse
527 Apple's hype is all over
526 Apple makes products thinking what they make is best for the customer
525 Apple assumes people are dumb
524 Europeans are better at money management than Americans
523 Apple is childish
522 India was never the primary interest of Apple
521 Apple is struggling in Indian market
520 iOS 7 interface was copied from Android and Windows Phone
519 The only game you can play on Macbook is checkers
518 Apple is saying the same thing that Microsoft said while developing Longhorn
517 Apple is all about style
516 Indian streets are too noisy for iBuds, you will damage your ears by cranking up the volume
515 iOS users have to use what Apple wants
514 You have to invest heavily in Apple ecosystem
513 Macintosh steadily lost it's glamour with the invention of Windows
512 Im not a resident of US
511 Apple doing things that are not universally accepted
510 There are not simply enough Apple stores
509 The magic mouse is another overpriced good for nothing accessory
508 Apple seriously needs to get into it's senses
507 RIP iPhone 5 Lumia iz better
506 Flash MIUI on your supported phone
505 How hard is it to allow JAVA based apps on iPhone
504 Some people need to come out from under their rocks, there are phones that does everything the iPhone does
503 Jago people Jago
502 How come Apple plugs security holes when it is supposed to be perfect
501 Symbian has more apps than iOS
500 Samsung sued Apple over iPhone 5
499 Just because the product is 1 mm thick does not mean it is a super product
498 Android is Free
497 Apple had trademark dispute with HTC over "touch"
496 Apple devices are fragile fragile
495 Never liked Apple
494 I favor Symbian
493 Zune can play M4A
492 Android marketplace has more free apps
491 Simple tasks need 4 key keyboard shortcuts
490 Indian Banks don't have ATM cards that works on online pay
489 Apple thinks it is King, unfortunately it is just a minion
488 iPhone 4 does not get notification panel with the OS update
487 Don't hate the company, hate the people who buy their products
486 Apple cut off Google Voice from iPhone
485 Preview sux, for images
484 Apple was mean to MS
483 Apple didn't deliver a front facing camera over a software update
482 Apple don't use windows
481 What is net sans flash?
480 Touch Apple with a 10 feet pole and we see sparks fly
479 Apple (and Dell and MS) were caught modifying Wikipedia entries
478 Apple said it won't release a version of iTunes compatible with Vista
477 Apple was sued over iTunes monopoly
476 Apple downplays Windows
475 Crazy Apple
474 It would be better if MS just takes away MSN and Office support from Mac
473 iOS is for older people or children who cannot handle anything complex
472 Down with Apple and Microsoft
471 Apple's claim against Samsung was rejected by UK court
470 Get an atom netbook
469 You cannot play around it by rooting
468 The gaming library for Mac is like a microscopic bacteria compared to what is available for PC
467 Now the multimedia applications are not Mac exclusive
466 People rightly make sexist remarks against Apple
465 You need to pay $70 just to get a photo management application (iPhoto)
464 I wanted 3" screen, trust me you can't watch videos on a 2.5" screen
463 Apple takes away our privacy and we do piracy, Tit for Tat
462 Apple are collecting unsold iPhones from all around the world and selling them in India
461 Nobody buys 10k wifi router for home
460 Already Samsung crushing Apple and Sony catching up too
459 My TVSE mechanical keyboard is 1000 times better than this ugly apple keyboard
458 I don't see people buying an old iPhone 4 for 23k
457 Kill Apple fanbois with fire
456 Why is there so much hullabaloo in the media whenever Apple does something
455 Apple needs to make the ecosystem a little more open
454 
453 iPhone was trashed in CNBC review
452 I hope Adobe stops Creative Suite for Macs and Apple will lose all its customers
451 Flatworld sued Apple over touchscreens
450 You cannot copy songs from iPod to computer
449 iPhone is made for rich kids only
448 Apple employees are stressed out
447 NTFS hardly corrupts
446 Apple crippled Samsung/Portal Player Chip capacity by restricting WMA
445 What use is a 4K keyboard that does not have ctrl alt del ???
444 Apple has progressed by making ads that makes MS look bad
443 Mac OSX can be used through VirtuabBox
442 I will not let India be a dumping ground
441 At least Google purchased an actual company instead of being a patent troll
440 Mac is mostly single user centric
439 The elites bask in the glory of higher refinements and aesthetics, but please allow us mortals to ponder over the functionality of the absence of the NumPad
438 Can they fix the video upscaling issue with a software update?
437 We can't mod Macs the way we want
436 I trusted a reseller and the product broke, don't want to trust them again
435 Android is famous in Asia
434 iPods don't have IMEI number
433 Even Apple charger is for 2.5k at the iStore
432 Steve Jobs was Anti-India
431 The idea of closed ecosystem makes me cringe
430 Apple is oversmart
429 Apple should be thrown out of a space shuttle during re-entry
428 Google is more reputable than FB, MS and Apple
427 You know what people can do for 20000 bucks
426 The Apple iPhone 5S slow mo video is not actually 720p
425 Google apps don't work that well on Apple
424 There is no internal file system, which even 6600 had
423 Asians don't like paying for apps
422 the iPads need to be tethered
421 Apple mail security flaw was reborn in leopard
420 I don't think spending 35k on a tablet is a good idea when you can get a better device at 25k
419 You can fly to Bangkok and back, get a massage, a bottle of imported whiskey and a phone for the price of an iPhone
418 Apple keyboard looks like a dinosaur age keyboard with a gold age price
417 This is a third world country
416 Nokia will break back with a vengeance soon
415 Till date I haven't heard much complaints about Windows OS
414 Not supporting Theory clearly smells of ulterior motives of Apple
413 VLC crashes while playing a video on Macs
412 Just look at the price tag
411 Due to sudden power cut, Mac OSX file system got corrupted
410 Motorola's patent portfolio is bigger than Apple's
409 Only hardcore Apple fanboys will buy the outdated phones
408 Siri does not work with Indian accent
407 These Apple and Banana keyboards are nothing
406 You need to jailbreak your phone to intall apps after a new official update
405 Their ultimate motto is $$$$
404 Vista runs fine on 4 years old hardware
403 Android is cheap
402 Apple works reminded me of Office XP
401 Apple made false claims about increasing market share
400 Samsung overtook Apple in smartphone shipments
399 I want a dual sim phone
398 There is no shortage of people in India who think owning an Apple will make them the coolest person on Earth
397 I actually don't buy from My local cafe, but go to Ching Chong cafe cause the burger there is 40 bucks and you get a hell lot more cheeze
396 How do you use Apple keyboard with spreadsheets
395 Anyone who buys Apple products is ignorant
394 Do you find any iPhone for 10K?
393 My personal choice, don't go for Zune or iPod, but a third party player like Creative or Sansa
392 I'm sure it's not reliable with all stuffed in the monitor theme
391 I don't use a Mac, so I don't care about this stupid Apple keyboard (stupid because of the price)
390 Some people regret buying the Mac
389 Customers are their least concern
388 iOS has pathetic restrictions
387 India's temperature is too high for Macbooks
386 iOS device shatter even with a single fall
385 iPhone 4 is slow with iOS7 update
384 Best alternative to iPhone 4 is Gionee Elife E6 at 20k
383 I have female friends who use custom launchers, which proves Android is not complicated
382 I was never a supporter of Apple's assertions and claims
381 Microsoft is going to start Microsoft Stores
380 iTunes was not available in India
379 Android has a variety of hardware
378 2005 era mobiles are more functional than iOS
377 I don't have to leave app and go to centralised settings manager to change settings
376 IMO its too much to pay for a bad cpu-gpu combination
375 Those who got the iPhone before price drop must be cursing Apple
374 Just because you bricked your device does not mean you have to hate custom ROMs
373 It is only intended to luxury people
372 Android is open source
371 They discontinued one of two models after just two months
370 The iPod touch and the iPhone cost the same
369 The keyboard is good from far and far from good
368 I hope Apple just vanishes from the face of the earth
367 Apple limited iPhone sales during christmans rush to prevent illegal trafficking
366 Keychain does not integrate with Firefox
365 Apple mislead customers in Italy
364 Apple products are overhyped
363 Google will soon sue Apple for Notification Centre in iOS
362 Apple calling Flash closed and propriety is like the Pot calling the Kettle Black
361 Android Master Race
360 iPhone 5C is basically plastic iPhone 5
359 Apple pushed anti-virus for Macs
358 All good apps are paid
357 Apple stopped sales of Samsung tablets in Australia
356 No drag and drop in folder navigation
355 Android is for power users
354 Can't sms easily with touchscreen
353 Apple is no longer the perfect company that Macboys think it to be
352 I don't think Apple will stand a chance against malware if it were as popular as Windows
351 Apple is APPLE and Moto is a US based company sold to Google
350 Apple cried about Samsung and Motorola's patent monopoly
349 Android OS is the best for a newbie
348 Apple tried to pull Microsoft's leg and they were doomed
347 Selling older phones is like beating a dead horse
346 iLoser
345 I don't think Apple sells it's headphones seperately
344 Apple is a cheap company
343 In the philippines they unlock each and every thing
342 iOS has no free app to read comic book archives
341 Apple's business tactics are the saddest
340 My iPod shuffle refuses to connect to PC
339 Apple OS has more bugs and problems
338 More than 10 million people have faith in the church of Scientology
337 We expected 5C at less than 30k
336 Apple employees suffer from Amnesia
335 The iPhone is selling bad
334 I like single window for single app, not paletted windows
333 Out of the box experience is better on Android
332 Safari's built in download manager does not support resume
331 Android is omnipresent
330 In Vista you can drag your gadgets to the desktop
329 Xoom >> iPad2
328 Mac is hardly social and used in corporate environment
327 Its bad but people will buy it because it is unique (stupid)
326 Apple is a business not a charity
325 People have to sell their kidneys to get an Apple
324 iOS is very crippled
323 Those who are professional will buy Windows Mobile 6 based on HTC PDAs
322 It is a work of art but it wont suit everyone
321 Waiting for sub 20k Honeycomb tablets
320 If they can pack in a phone into the form factor of a Nano I would surely buy it
319 Apple removed numpad from keyboard
318 You cannot do DTP work in Pages like you can in Word
317 After buying Apple products you have no money left over
316 Nokia won a legal battle against Apple
315 Apple is fragmented
314 Why Apple needs to send IMEI number through a stock widget
313 Mac has shortcomings
312 iOS is more pathetic than Nokia S40
311 iPad 2 = Meh, Nokia Ink Adam = Epic Win
310 Keynote is very low in power and features compared to Powerpoint
309 Its a bug with Apple, if there are insects in other's plate they will laugh, but if it is in their own plate they will say it is fine, no problem
308 Rooting is a piece of cake compared to jailbreaking
307 Dont sell your soul to get overpriced junk
306 In Vista or Ubuntu you can get file info by hovering over it
305 They are selling 3 years old generation iPhone 4 almost a fossil in technology up-gratis rush
304 Apple advertising is incessant bombardment of your senses
303 on Android, you can tinker to your heart's content
302 A normal graphics card won't work in a Mac Pro's PCIe slot
301 Apple secretly monitors personal data
300 The price difference between 8GB and 16GB models is too much
299 You can't add a folder to your left on the dock
298 Reliance bagged marketing and distribution deal for Apple
297 I don't have a credit card
296 If you miss widgets, download Yahoo widget engine
295 ICS = 1 code to rule both tablet and mobile
294 Apple was caught photoshopping lawsuit evidence
293 Mac never impressed me much
292 Two thirds say "no thanks" to iPhone
291 Apple is panicking and doing everything they can to stay on top
290 Apple loses iPhone name in Mexico
289 Apple selling old products reminds me of girls posting same photos as DPs to get more likes
288 Most of us don't work for CIA, KGB, RAW, so we don't care so much about security
287 Maybe they sell you a numpad seperately
286 -1 for iPhone
285 Apple's business is built on taking advantage of people with glitter in their eyes
284 iPhone dropped prices because they weren't selling according to analysts at wall street
283 Everyone knows Apple and everyone goes gaga over it
282 Get a life, Dude
281 iOS is like going from London to India via Tokyo
280 iPods touch explode
279 Apple seems to be winning against HTC too
278 High sales of Leopard just shows people really did not like Tiger
277 Apple thinks they own anything and everything that looks or resembles any product made by them
276 The S/C version phones are basically 2 years old
275 Apple needs to hire geniuses like me first
274 Always rot Apple
273 Apple is against open source video codecs
272 Curse those who buy Apple products
271 Angry Birds slows down in later levels in iOS
270 The mrp of Apple freaks out many
269 iMovie is shipped only with OSX, one has to pay hefty amount to use it with previous versions
268 Apple is for upper class users
267 Android caters to a large section of the world's population
266 Why reduce the prices if they are selling so well
265 Dashboard is not for me
264 Cost is a major setback
263 There are lots of rumours floating around regarding low battery life in iPhones
262 Apple sounds like Anu Malik, after copying they call it inspiration
261 N95 has better camera and gps
260 Many of the features of the new OS can be got through Jailbreaking
259 Urge is better than iTunes
258 Apple is dumping on us Indians
257 Apple products are like girl's clothing
256 A fool and his gold are soon seperated
255 The market has poor selection of apps
254 I resent every move by Apple
253 I don't think Apple is going to do anything big in India for years
252 Apple will get what it deservers
251 If apple does not bring new innovation/concept into the game instead of increasing screen size, it will become the victim of "no empire lasts forever"
250 MS follows policy of live and let live
249 Apple acknowledges issue with iPhone 6s battery percentage indicator - GSMArena blog
248 Apple knows what the consumer wants better than the consumer
247 The camera stick out of the phone
246 The antenna lines are very conspicuous
245 I do not like the minimalist aesthetics
244 The apps are not for for the new screen sizes
243 They stopped 32 bit apps from working on the store
242 Infinity Blade is no longer available
241 You cannot pirate a ringtone
240 They keep changing the release cycles
239 I don't know how to say "X"
238 The phones are not made for people who wear hot pants
237 I am Dolan frump, and I have small hands
236 The battery drains too fast
235 They tried to cheat us by making older phones die
234 Apple gives me too much battery diagnostic information that I don't need
233 Apple takes too much diagnostic information I do not want to give
232 The new iOS updates keeps breaking the phone
231 The OS updates makes my older phones slower
230 The phones are slippery
229 The build quality has come down over the years
228 The all aluminum phones are not that hardy
227 The front facing camera sucks
226 It costs over a lakh
225 It too heavy
224 You cannot one hand the Plus
223 The plus versions are not ergonomic
222 They have massive bezels
221 They ditched the skeuomorphic approach in the UI
220 Apple trains you to do things their way, instead of allowing you to do things your way
219 You need a credit card to download free apps
218 You cannot download applications without an Apple
217 It is like a double cost OnePlus
216 The belly button does not click anymore
215 iCloud is a mess
214 They introduced a Files app 10 yean too late
213 Setting up the phone takes too much time
212 Apple stuffs your phone with its bloatware
211 The widgets are useless
210 They got rid of the headphone jack
209 Apple is a dongle making company
208 need to get expensive airpods now
207 What if the airpods fall out?
206 Can I get one airpcd?
205 The airpods dont last very long
204 Airpods suck
203 The Jet Black colour suck
202 The Jet Black dour scratches easily
201 The battery can suddenly die on you without
200 The iPhone 7 emits a hissing sound
199 They just replace phones instead of repairing them, and some times your model is out of stock
198 They are water resistant, not water proof
197 You can never stop burning money at the altar of Apple
196 There is no wireless charging
195 It has the same resolution as last year
194 It looks like a phone that Batfleck could use
193 AirPods are not included
192 There is no warranty for water damage
191 It is so boring that my brain evaporated, rained down, got absorbed by the ground water and then evaporated again
190 Apple is required bylaw to care more about its shareholders as against its consumers or employees
189 Steve Jobs was a prick
188 Aluminimalism
187 Design should be invisible, not shoved down your throat
186 Their naming scheme is stupid
185 What is the deal with TouchlD?
184 What the screen compensating for?
183 There are so many models, but none for my requirements
182 FacelD sucks
181 Non of the unlock mechanisms are secure
180 You are totally compromised if someone knows your PIN
179 The buttonless experience is crap
178 iOS 7 is buggy
177 iOS 8 is buggy
176 iOS 9 is buggy
175 iOS 10 is buggy
174 iOS 11 is buggy
173 cannot downgrade to a previous version of the operating system
172 My 3GS is working perfectly fine; but will not
upgrade to iOS 11
171 The wireless charger is sold separately
170 The charging is slow
169 The wireless charging is so slow
168 I had to relearn everything after getting the X
167 How do you evan screenshot?
166 Status bar cannot be tweaked in X
165 I hate the ears as much as the Notch
164 Vivo makes better phones
163 Force Touch gives the wrong impression
162 Switching between apps is so tough
161 I hate the Notch
160 The belly button is a big part of the iOS experience, and they got rid of it
159 The battery fiasco
158 They stopped making the SE
157 The phones are made using Chinese slave labour
156 They stole patents from Qualcomm
155 The top range models are not made in India
154 I do not hate Apple at all, I hate myself for buying Apple products
156 The wireless charging is fast, but the components are welded to the back which is glass, so it has become very expensive to repair now
157 The app store curated content is getting repetetive
156 A lot of my favorite old apps are not getting any updates
155 iOS 12 is buggy
154 iOS 13 is buggy
153 Apple acts like a Diva
152 Jony Ive left Apple, so their designs are no longer cool
151 They were good in the start now droids are better
150 Iska dhakkan nahi khulta hai (cannot open the kid to access the battery)
149 Even a mugger won't steal an iPhone
148 Dhaga lagake rearview mirror se nahi lakta sakte hai (cannot hang it from the rearview mirror)
147 There are too many migrations for the devs
146 They make bizarre choices in their hardware design
145 My apple cables keep getting frayed
144 The old phones die unpredictably and leave you in the lurch
143 The operating system is not optimised for highly used batteries
142 It is too expensive to repair any physical damage
141 I already sold all my kidneys
140 At least don't make kids use Apple products!
139 It looks ugly
138 It is not a real watch
137 It cannot actually write on paper
136 The ditched the aspect ratio they championed, now they are as lame as everyone else
135 Apple makes too many regulatory demands
134 Apple is never serious about India
133 You have to check the box to see if the device is assembled in India or not
132 They do not give free earphones
131 They do not give free wireless earphones with their flagship phones
130 The new SE still has the belly button
129 Im confused between the XR and the SE
128 There are too many versions to pick from
127 It is not available in Jet Black
126 My old case is not compatible with my new phone
125 The phones are becoming thicker and heavier again
124 It's just a PDA, which were available since 1998
123 Most of their services are not available in India
122 There is a personality cult around Jobs
121 You have to invest in their whole ecosystem, which is too expensive
120 Apple works better with Apple Products
119 Mac works better with droids
118 iPhones work better with Windows
117 They kept iTunes around for too long
116 They pulled iTunes
115 They re-released iTunes
114 iTunes is still large, old and buggy
113 They push their cloud offerings too aggressively
112 The certifications program makes it confusing for consumers of accessories
111 *vivaldi.com/wp-content/themes/vivaldicom-theme/video/vivaldi-app-slogans.mp4


002   Apple hires no consultants
001   Apple does not do market research


----------



## axelzdly1 (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

iPHONE6 

 *i.imgur.com/Vge3M7S.jpg

BURRN!
The tweet by Samsung features a quote from the late Steve Jobs which reads, "No one is ever going to buy a big phone." Samsung then adds, "Guess who surprised themselves and changed their minds." The quote by Jobs goes back to July 2010 at a press conference held by the then CEO, to address issues that Apple iPhone 4 users were having.
*i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/articles/139477-thumb/noone.png


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

^ Is not it pathetic to quote a dead person?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*



arijitsinha said:


> ^ Is not it pathetic to quote a dead person?



Yup. Samsung is notorious to do that many times. That's why Samsung also comes in the category of Apple. Lol both of them. Childish wars.

On the other hand, that comparison of iPhone 6 with Nexus 4 wins All The Internet!


----------



## theterminator (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

We keep quoting einstein....is he alive?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

Apple and Steve Jobs both were arrogant and always feared about compitition (I respect Steve Jobs, no offence OK) I wish Apple realise that world is changing, even once Apple said that India is useless market and they dont want to waste their VALUABLE TIME in India. Even samsung is not an Angel either, but they know market much better than stupid Apple


----------



## theterminator (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

Samsung comes with many options for the user, ultimately it assumes the user to be smart enough to judge & buy its own products. Apple on the other hand assumes people are dumb & makes products assuming what they will make is best for the customer , no other. I don't like their attitude


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

i thought  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] actually posted 1000 reasons


----------



## Anorion (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

I will, on it

- - - Updated - - -

updated till 500


----------



## amjath (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

Its a  that the thread created by a guy who owned many apple product *pointing to avatar*


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

Saw this on fb-



> Apple iPhone6 in India
> Approx Rs.65k.
> 
> Other option
> ...


----------



## Desmond (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

Not sure if genuine thread or troll thread.


----------



## hsr (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

Should add "kitna deti hai?" to the reasons.

My local cafe gives me burgers for 60 bucks, screw McD for making it 76, and they forgot the lettuce too!
My local cafe gives me free ketchup and fries with it, but in McD I have to pay 100 bucks for fries wtf!
My local cafe is using frozen patties from ITC, while McD has their own recipe wtf McD!
My local cafe doesn't really invent recipes but simply "fork" it from a free writer, screw you McD for doing it on your own!
I actually don't buy from My local cafe, but go to Ching Chong cafe cause the burger there is 40 bucks and you get a hell lot more cheeze, screw you McD!

(meanwhile a club sandwich *cough*wp8 asks for people to try it at least before bashing it)


----------



## amjath (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

this will help op a bit
20 toughest job interview questions asked this year - 20 toughest job interview questions asked this year | The Economic Times

or others


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*



amjath said:


> Its a  that the thread created by a guy who owned many apple product *pointing to avatar*



It is actually a good moderation. Put all your shits together in one place, rather than pooping in every apple thread.


----------



## amjath (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*



arijitsinha said:


> It is actually a good moderation. Put all your shits together in one place, rather than pooping in every apple thread.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*



dashing.sujay said:


> Saw this on fb-



 good one.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION], what exactly was your intention by creating this thread?  i did not get it


----------



## sushovan (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*



rijinpk1 said:


> good one.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION], what exactly was your intention by creating this thread?  i did not get it



To find Apple haters one by one and handing them infraction vacations


----------



## theterminator (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

Apple traps you into their ecosystem, once you've invested in iTunes then it becomes difficult to switch.


----------



## rish1 (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

 what a thread


----------



## ASHISH65 (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

Great thread


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

Apple > Micro$oft
Apple > $am$ung


----------



## .jRay. (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

I wonder how many fanboys are butthurt right now.


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Apple officially announces the iPhone 6 Plus with a 5.5-inch display*

Just a SMS 
Apple iPhone6 is available in India for approx Rs.65k.
Other great option:
Bangkok return ticket: 18k
2 Nights Hotel Stay: 10k
Meals: 4K
Massage: 3K
Shopping: 11k
Misc: 2K
Savings: 17K
Come back to India and buy any Xiaomi mi3, MOTO G, Asus Zenfone 5, Micromax Nitro, Sony C, Nokia 720 or Oppo.
You still have 2-3k left for 2 bottles of Jack Daniels at the Duty Free!


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

I am not a fanboy, so not butthurt.

I've been thinking : Apple fanboys call Android fans "Fandroids", therefore I was thinking thatwe should name Apple fanboys "Fapples".


----------



## hsr (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

I would buy this though, until I find something of equal or greater reliability : *www.apple.com/in/airport-extreme/


----------



## amjath (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*



hsr said:


> I would buy this though, until I find something of equal or greater reliability : *www.apple.com/in/airport-extreme/



Xiaomi Launches Two Routers And A Revamped Set-Top Box


----------



## hsr (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

In the corporate world, we don't download movies _that often_ so it might not be of use to us (since that's what they're quoting it is for). I'm also 90% sure that mac/ios integration is out of the question while the support staff tells us how to solve latency issues in Chinese. Set aside the three gigabit LAN + 1 WAN ports, 1.3Gbps transfer rate, in built power, in built firewall, custom VPN etc and maybe the compact white look that shades well with our office theme maybe why we're buying them in pairs...

Besides, if the clients find out we have a Chinese companies' router as our base station we be ded.


----------



## amjath (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

^ i was thinking why you said "I would buy" since it doesnt fit home users. Now I got.


----------



## hsr (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

Nobody buys a 10k wifi router for home hehe


----------



## $hadow (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

looks like Apple fan boys ran away after reading the initial reasons.


----------



## .jRay. (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

Apple Is offering now what android offered three years back.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

Apple has not done any revolutionary changes to the iPhone. They killed Walkman with iPod Classic (which quietly has shut down), revolutionalized the tabet industry with iPad & continued with major changes like Retina display, Air series ( MacBook Air, iPad Air), Touch ID. Let's see what the Watch has to offer in the coming times. But nothing impressive with this year's launch. They have copy-pasted Android ecosystem. An unbreakable Sapphire display would've impressed but Landscape mode with iPhone 6 Plus! meh


----------



## amjath (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

^ipod classic gone
next ipod nano will be killed in the future for their Apple watch support
2 iphone's featuring from this year so ipod touch will be thrown out too


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

no I don't think iPod touch will get thrown out..


----------



## amjath (Sep 14, 2014)

fz8975 said:


> no I don't think iPod touch will get thrown out..


IPod touch 16gb version bumped silently with camera, just like that pops up in retailer sites. So they think it's not worth it anymore for big event launch


----------



## tkin (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am not a fanboy, so not butthurt.
> 
> I've been thinking : Apple fanboys call Android fans "Fandroids", therefore I was thinking thatwe should name Apple fanboys "Fapples".


That brings bangs memories....

- - - Updated - - -



theterminator said:


> Apple has not done any revolutionary changes to the iPhone. They killed Walkman with iPod Classic (which quietly has shut down), revolutionalized the tabet industry with iPad & continued with major changes like Retina display, Air series ( MacBook Air, iPad Air), Touch ID. Let's see what the Watch has to offer in the coming times. But nothing impressive with this year's launch. They have copy-pasted Android ecosystem. An unbreakable Sapphire display would've impressed but Landscape mode with iPhone 6 Plus! meh


65k price for a 16GB phone with very basic features seems pretty revolutionary to me.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

One reason is enough for me. The usage experience of iPhone 5S for one week.

Thanks, I actually like when a chapter closes for me permanently, less choice, less review reading, less hassle in decision making, more sleep.


----------



## quagmire (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

1001:

They cheat you with false statistics:



*images.scribblelive.com/2014/9/9/31daac90-0c81-45b7-bacf-fbb98829dcf9.jpg




iPhone 6 A8 GPU benchmark suggests it's behind the curve - GSMArena.com news



*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/14/09/ip6-basemark/gsmarena_001.jpg



50% ?  
That's not even 5%.  Screw you Apple!


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*



quagmire said:


> 50% ?
> That's not even 5%.  Screw you Apple!


Kudos to your patience, you still read those things.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*



ithehappy said:


> Kudos to your patience, you still read those things.



Hahaha nice one


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*



tkin said:


> That brings bangs memories....



Memories of?


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

Banging.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

1001 : justin bieber uses iphone


----------



## Anorion (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*



ithehappy said:


> One reason is enough for me. The usage experience of iPhone 5S for one week.
> 
> Thanks, I actually like when a chapter closes for me permanently, less choice, less review reading, less hassle in decision making, more sleep.



just curious to know what made you switch sides? came across some posts in old threads
*www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets...-android-tablets-what-would-you-choose-2.html


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*



Anorion said:


> just curious to know what made you switch sides? came across some posts in old threads
> *www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets...-android-tablets-what-would-you-choose-2.html



ewww that hurt  I know what he will say for this


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

I like my sony ipod.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*



Faun said:


> I like my sony ipod.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

Reason 1002 : My ipod cracked spontaneously killing my dog


----------



## abhidev (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*



srkmish said:


> Reason 1002 : My ipod cracked spontaneously killing my dog



what ??? 

- - - Updated - - -

Reason 1003: its not value for money..


----------



## tkin (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*

Reason 1004: Its ugly, as much as I don't like the iphones, I admired their design. Loved the straight edge, new design takes away the sharpness, imho HTC M8 looks better than iphone 6.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Sep 16, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*



tkin said:


> Reason 1004: Its ugly, as much as I don't like the iphones, I admired their design. Loved the straight edge, new design takes away the sharpness, imho HTC M8 looks better than iphone 6.



Same here. If the price of the 5S drops considerably, I might get one.


----------



## rish1 (Sep 16, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*



bikramjitkar said:


> Same here. If the price of the 5S drops considerably, I might get one.



it has already been dropped.. new MRP is 45k for 16 gb and 49k for 32gb

online prices are 35k for 16gb


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 16, 2014)

amjath said:


> ewww that hurt  I know what he will say for this


Really? 


Anorion said:


> just curious to know what made you switch sides? came across some posts in old threads
> *www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets...-android-tablets-what-would-you-choose-2.html


Yes, I know. I did favour Apple and iOS over Android, but that was when I didn't use an iPhone. I can write so many things about my experience about the whole 12 days of my iP5S usage, negative experience rather but don't really have the time.
All I can say that I shouldn't have loved something before having personal experience with it, and when the thing you like heavily disappoints you, you don't only switch sides, but loathe your ex-lover more than you can think of.
iOS / Apple are a closed chapter for me, and I would like Android to follow the same, if only there were a better alternative. There is, but it is still kinda, well, immature.

PS: One more thing I should add, my views about Android didn't change that much, I still don't like it, but extremely unfortunate that I don't have any other option as I said.


----------



## amjath (Sep 16, 2014)

Reason #younameit: "You are holding it right" attitude


----------



## Vyom (Sep 16, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*



ithehappy said:


> PS: One more thing I should add, my views about Android didn't change that much, I still don't like it, but extremely unfortunate that I don't have any other option as I said.



Well, your post is Reason no# 1005. 
Anyway, as per a digit article, Blackberry 10 is superior than any other mobile OS, even Android. You might want to use it for sometime before making last statement. 
Of course, it have its own cons and limitations.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 16, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Well, your post is Reason no# 1005.
> Anyway, as per a digit article, Blackberry 10 is superior than any other mobile OS, even Android. You might want to use it for sometime before making last statement.
> Of course, it have its own cons and limitations.


Lol I have been constantly keeping an eye on it. Just need to know if Android apps will really run on it, natively, if yes, **** Android, I'm game.
Got too much dependant on some apps.


----------



## amjath (Sep 16, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*



Vyom said:


> Well, your post is Reason no# 1005.
> Anyway, as per a digit article, Blackberry 10 is superior than any other mobile OS, even Android. You might want to use it for sometime before making last statement.
> Of course, it have its own cons and limitations.



Also Skinned android from HTC takes the second place which just ~1% away to take the lead. BB is all about mails, if u drop it, it will lose the crown [as per digit].
I might try skinned HTC someday, but pricing


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 16, 2014)

amjath said:


> Also Skinned android from HTC takes the second place which just ~1% away to take the lead. BB is all about mails, if u drop it, it will lose the crown [as per digit].
> I might try skinned HTC someday, but pricing


Which hTC will you try? M8? Awful camera, metal build, thanks. E8? No custom support whatsoever!
Damn, there's just no perfect phone any more!


----------



## amjath (Sep 16, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Which hTC will you try? M8? Awful camera, metal build, thanks. E8? No custom support whatsoever!
> Damn, there's just no perfect phone any more!



Someday bro someday, when they lose this ultra pixel gimmick BS and release a decent product ofcourse with wide custom support


----------



## rish1 (Sep 16, 2014)

a phone that costs 70,000 rs still has 1 gb ram


----------



## quagmire (Sep 16, 2014)

1008

Sh!t like this 

Apple?s iPhone 6 NFC chip is restricted to Apple Pay | The Verge


----------



## srkmish (Sep 16, 2014)

1009 : If you buy an iphone, you will get ridiculed by tech geeks saying how dumb your choice was. Hence, to avoid embarrassment and humiliation, dont buy apple.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Sep 16, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*



rish said:


> it has already been dropped.. new MRP is 45k for 16 gb and 49k for 32gb
> 
> online prices are 35k for 16gb



Yeah, but 35k is still quite a lot. Under 25, maybe....


----------



## theterminator (Sep 16, 2014)

rish said:


> a phone that costs 70,000 rs still has 1 gb ram



Its not about the specs. Apple tries to give the user the best experience with its control over the h/w n s/w.


----------



## rish1 (Sep 17, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Its not about the specs. Apple tries to give the user the best experience with its control over the h/w n s/w.



seriously ? apple users have been cribbing about Ios crashes due to 1 gb ram in ipad in safari browser.. 

its not about top of the line specs i agree but 1gb ram with suffocating user experience ? .. a 100 $ phone carries 1 gb ram these days.. even low end phones costing 200-300$ have 2 gb ram now a days ..

if its not about specs then why give the Best custom Made CPU ? why not stick with the low end cortex A53 instead of spending money on custom Cortex A57 cores ?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 17, 2014)

Apple might try to give users the best experience, but at what cost? Its a completely walled ghetto eco system. You can't do much without iTunes and as pointed out by [MENTION=145504]quagmire[/MENTION], iPhone 6's NFC is only limited to Apple Pay, hence effectively eliminating its usefulness outside of the US. You cannot make Wifi hotspots, cannot share files over bluetooth, etc. I don't understand why Apple fans (especially in India) don't see this.

To be honest, I am not really a fan of Android as well, but I love anything that's Open Source and Android surely qualifies. You could fork the whole Android source code and make your own Android clone. Also, you can develop apps on Windows, Linux and Mac as opposed to only Mac for iOS apps. Also development of apps on Android is more flexible, since it's java, you could use existing libraries with your app and test it in an emulator as opposed to a simulator for iOS.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 17, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> * don't understand why Apple fans (especially in India) don't see this*.



Oh, they see it alright. 
I have heard many stories who realize the 'usefulness' of an Apple phone.. but .. after they bought.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 17, 2014)

[MENTION=156672]Desmond[/MENTION] - You can create wifi hotspot.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 17, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> [MENTION=156672]Desmond[/MENTION] - You can create wifi hotspot.



Since when?

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Oh, they see it alright.
> I have heard many stories who realize the 'usefulness' of an Apple phone.. but .. after they bought.



That is why we have reviews. People don't bother to read them.

I still don't understand why you'd need iTunes to transfer anything to the device. Its like getting a Steam Machine but you can't transfer anything to it unless you have Steam installed on another machine.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 17, 2014)

rish said:


> seriously ? apple users have been cribbing about Ios crashes due to 1 gb ram in ipad in safari browser..
> 
> its not about top of the line specs i agree but 1gb ram with suffocating user experience ? .. a 100 $ phone carries 1 gb ram these days.. even low end phones costing 200-300$ have 2 gb ram now a days ..
> 
> if its not about specs then why give the Best custom Made CPU ? why not stick with the low end cortex A53 instead of spending money on custom Cortex A57 cores ?



No one looks at the Specs when buying iPhone coz if they do then they will not buy


----------



## $hadow (Sep 17, 2014)

theterminator said:


> No one looks at the Specs when buying iPhone coz if they do then they will not buy


This is a good point since this is what all the android lovers are doing. They are comparing it with nexus 4


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*



srkmish said:


> Reason 1002 : My ipod cracked spontaneously killing my dog


Lol you just gave me the only reason to avoid Apple.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 17, 2014)

1009 : Why buy an apple watch when you can make your own

*i60.tinypic.com/28aovvb.jpg


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2014)

Did u guys say this news

4K video recording app for iPhone 5s now available, costs $999.99 - GSMArena Blog

A 4k Video recording app for iphone 5s is just $999.99


----------



## Anorion (Sep 17, 2014)

from 2008
Confirmed: Eight Morons Bought the $999 I Am Rich iPhone Application


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2014)

Anorion said:


> from 2008
> Confirmed: Eight Morons Bought the $999 I Am Rich iPhone Application





> We had some doubts about the authenticity of the clown who bought the $999 I'm Rich iPhone app, but Armin Heinrich-the German author of the application-has confirmed that *not only one moron, but eight dumbasses actually *bought the application.



I laughed so hard


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 17, 2014)

What the f? That 1k USD app is true? I thought it was a joke when I just looked at the news on GSMA's blog! Jeez! 

Even from Apple's standard that's weird!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 18, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Since when?



I don't know but I used 4S, it was there.


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 18, 2014)

ACP Pradyuman : Laash Mein Se Kidney Gayab Hai..Iska Matlab Samjhe Daya?
Daya : Kya Sir?
ACP: Marne Se Pehle Zaroor Isne iPhone 6 Kharida Hoga!


----------



## sushovan (Sep 18, 2014)

sumit05 said:


> ACP Pradyuman : Laash Mein Se Kidney Gayab Hai..Iska Matlab Samjhe Daya?
> Daya : Kya Sir?
> ACP: Marne Se Pehle Zaroor Isne iPhone 6 Kharida Hoga!


roflmao...


----------



## srkmish (Sep 18, 2014)

1011 : Nowadays when you get mugged, the thief not only steals your iphone , he also cuts off your thumb. So unless you dont want to suckle on someone else's thumb when in tension, dont buy an iphone


----------



## amjath (Sep 18, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> I don't know but I used 4S, it was there.



4s okay what version of iOS?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 18, 2014)

who has seen real life fanboys of apple who will 24 hrs talk abt apple ****..........?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 18, 2014)

amjath said:


> 4s okay what version of iOS?



No idea but it should be 5 I guess. It's been around 1.5yrs.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 18, 2014)

If I remember correctly, the original iPhone 4 did not have any options for creating a Wifi hotspot. Apple probably revised the 4s.


----------



## amjath (Sep 18, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> No idea but it should be 5 I guess. It's been around 1.5yrs.





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> If I remember correctly, the original iPhone 4 did not have any options for creating a Wifi hotspot. Apple probably revised the 4s.



Nope, not even iphone 5 is not compatible 
*discussions.apple.com/thread/5120630

ios 7 introduced air drop which is wifi direct but restricted to only apple devices.

People who think wifi direct is not a big deal, use it.

Also Wifi direct baked with DLNA but Apple oh wait


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 18, 2014)

I used wifi hotspot, EoD.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 19, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> I used wifi hotspot, EoD.



Are you sure it wasn't jailbroken?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 19, 2014)

wi-fi hotspot has been available on iPhone 4 since iOS 4.3


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 19, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Are you sure it wasn't jailbroken?


Yes..


----------



## $hadow (Sep 19, 2014)

1012 If you try to update it you need atleast 5.5GB plus space to free to update your tab or phone to iOS8


----------



## $hadow (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6 and iPhone 6 Plus benchmark results are out!*

gonna cost 55k who will buy it will be a question in terms of me.


----------



## amjath (Sep 19, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> I used wifi hotspot, EoD.



Total misunderstanding from my side, it mistook wifi hotshot as wifi direct


----------



## Vyom (Sep 19, 2014)

#1013: The Very first iPhone 6 was "dropped"... Oops

[YOUTUBE]7lhXOgJ8ahA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## srkmish (Sep 19, 2014)

1014 : Apple is suing one of our beloved Drinks, Appy fizz on the use of word 'Appy'. Apple has claimed they hold the rights to use the word 'Apple' and all its variations in a branded product. They say saifali khan appy adds tarnish their image and people confuse the drink with their product and they dont wanna be associated with an ugly looking non-actor like him.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 19, 2014)

^^ What the Actual ! 
I was holding it in. Didn't want to say this.. but ... Apple should just die.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 20, 2014)

Thats a farce


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 20, 2014)

Vyom said:


> #1013: The Very first iPhone 6 was "dropped"... Oops
> 
> [YOUTUBE]7lhXOgJ8ahA[/YOUTUBE]


oops


----------



## amjath (Sep 20, 2014)

srkmish said:


> 1014 : Apple is suing one of our beloved Drinks, Appy fizz on the use of word 'Appy'. Apple has claimed they hold the rights to use the word 'Apple' and all its variations in a branded product. They say saifali khan appy adds tarnish their image and people confuse the drink with their product and they dont wanna be associated with an ugly looking non-actor like him.


Also they sued one cafe restaurant in one of the European country


----------



## Minion (Sep 20, 2014)

srkmish said:


> 1014 : Apple is suing one of our beloved Drinks, Appy fizz on the use of word 'Appy'. Apple has claimed they hold the rights to use the word 'Apple' and all its variations in a branded product. They say saifali khan appy adds tarnish their image and people confuse the drink with their product and they dont wanna be associated with an ugly looking non-actor like him.



What more one can expect from those morons.


----------



## amjath (Sep 20, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/ZizWLBE.jpg


----------



## $hadow (Sep 21, 2014)

Nice one [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]


----------



## amjath (Sep 21, 2014)

Reviews are up on my fav sites
iPhone 6 and 6 Plus review: bigger and better, but with stiffer competition
iPhone 6 review | The Verge
iPhone 6 Plus review | The Verge

BTW shocking truth


----------



## srkmish (Sep 21, 2014)

1015 : For those uncomfortable with handling iphone 6 plus size, Apple has recommended Hand augmentation at surgical clinics. Apple is including special coupons with every new iphone which will shave 30% off on the cost of surgery for one hand and 25% off on the next hand if one decides to do so. And for those unwilling to alter their hands, Apple is in process of devising an appendage called 'Ihand' which can be worn over the hands so that one can easily navigate the entire screen with one hand.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2014)

amjath said:


> Reviews are up on my fav sites
> iPhone 6 and 6 Plus review: bigger and better, but with stiffer competition
> iPhone 6 review | The Verge
> iPhone 6 Plus review | The Verge
> ...



Such a level of consumerism is absurd.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 21, 2014)

srkmish said:


> 1015 : For those uncomfortable with handling iphone 6 plus size, Apple has recommended Hand augmentation at surgical clinics. Apple is including special coupons with every new iphone which will shave 30% off on the cost of surgery for one hand and 25% off on the next hand if one decides to do so. And for those unwilling to alter their hands, Apple is in process of devising an appendage called 'Ihand' which can be worn over the hands so that one can easily navigate the entire screen with one hand.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 21, 2014)

Shanghai, China, student offers to rent his girlfriend out – to buy an iPhone 6 | Metro News


----------



## amjath (Sep 24, 2014)

Ordered iPhone 5s 16GB Space grey @35099 - 10% cashback[1250 max] = 33849 from Amazon.in for my sister.

She is the happiest soul on earth, she will continue to be, cause she booked me this weekend to help her out on everything


----------



## Vyom (Sep 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> Ordered iPhone 5s 16GB Space grey @35099 - 10% cashback[1250 max] = 33849 from Amazon.in for my sister.
> 
> She is the happiest soul on earth, she will continue to be, *cause she booked me this weekend to help her out on everything*



Reason#1016: iPhone makes you book your time, thereby not allowing your own time to Yourself.


----------



## amjath (Sep 24, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Reason#1016: iPhone makes you book your time, thereby not allowing your own time to Yourself.



Got to help/teach many things and itunes uploads etc


----------



## tkin (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice to see iPhone 6 can bend, just like the GFLex 
iPhone 6 and 6 Plus can bend in pockets, users complain | Technology | theguardian.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 25, 2014)

reason 1016: most of iSheep are n00bs

4Chan prank gets Apple users to microwave their iPhones - Your Community
Fake microwave charging ad enrages Apple iOS8 users


----------



## Anorion (Sep 25, 2014)

iOS 8 you have to delete any images you want to get rid of 3-4 times 
delete from whatsapp group (if the stuff originates there)
delete from recently added (camera roll is gone )
delete from recently deleted photos (it's a recycle bin thingy for photos now)
delete from cloud (if you back it up there)


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 25, 2014)

4chan ftw!!!


----------



## Desmond (Sep 25, 2014)

Anorion said:


> iOS 8 you have to delete any images you want to get rid of 3-4 times
> delete from whatsapp group (if the stuff originates there)
> delete from recently added (camera roll is gone )
> delete from recently deleted photos (it's a recycle bin thingy for photos now)
> delete from cloud (if you back it up there)



This is ridiculous. Who the hell thought of this? Why not have a single gallery like in Android?


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 25, 2014)

Here we go!!


(Source:9gag)


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 25, 2014)

Now please don't tell me this guy really tried it! I mean I know that most of them are dumb, but really? 

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/09/25/981d63bf8c9e94cbd7993c3155dc9cc8.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 25, 2014)

yes.. many more people tried 

btw, 

reason 1019: iP6 actually costs $200 for manufacturing.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 25, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> yes.. many more people tried


Why? They believed that?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 25, 2014)

A very good read, please go through it.

*www.linkedin.com/pulse/article/201...just-lost-the-global-smartphone-war-to-google




> ....Google launched a smartphone that can’t be bought in the US, in a country most Americans can’t find on a map and at a profit margin that made Wall Street boil.....





However, the map thingy is not really true.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 25, 2014)

^ I believe it
As an experiment, we should try labeling all the countries in the world and see how we fare? or maybe even states in India itself. 

here is an example, Americans trying to label European countries
Americans Try To Place European Countries On A Map


----------



## Desmond (Sep 26, 2014)

I think I can do fairly well about everywhere else except Europe. Its pretty complicated.


----------



## amjath (Sep 26, 2014)

I have a reason.

#you_name_it: We don't just need a app drawer

- - - Updated - - -

why no one is talking about #bendgate


----------



## Desmond (Sep 26, 2014)

Apparently only iPhone 6 plus bends. The normal iPhone 6 does not.


----------



## amjath (Sep 26, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Apparently only iPhone 6 plus bends. The normal iPhone 6 does not.



Reddit user explained it, that it because of the geometry which means Poor design in making taller iphone. 
Apple said only 9 phones bent!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 26, 2014)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] is misleading people. There are only 750 posted . Where are the rest 250 reasons?


----------



## amjath (Sep 26, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] is misleading people. There are only 750 posted . Where are the rest 250 reasons?



You are late for the party, it was only 500 posted initially. [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] is shedding his blood, sweat, everything for this


----------



## Desmond (Sep 26, 2014)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION], why so much hate for Apple products?


----------



## amjath (Sep 26, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION], why so much hate for Apple products?



I wonder what he will post after 1000th reason, *1000+ reasons to buy any Apple products*


----------



## $hadow (Sep 26, 2014)

amjath said:


> I wonder what he will post after 1000th reason, *1000+ reasons to buy any Apple products*


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 26, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION], why so much hate for Apple products?


This is a sarcastic topic. He is a Apple fan. I thought I saw some Apple thingy even in his avatar.

No one got the point and kept posting, but it's good, Apple haters (which everyone should be) are always fun to read.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 26, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^ I believe it
> As an experiment, we should try labeling all the countries in the world and see how we fare? or maybe even states in India itself.
> 
> here is an example, Americans trying to label European countries
> Americans Try To Place European Countries On A Map


We'll perform poorer, because we have more than double population than US. Also we don't have anywhere near literacy level as US, at least we don't boast like that, there is no fixed definition of literacy anyway.

But what I can guarantee is that there won't be a single person standing on some Galaxy or Xperia phone line-up (of there were one) as dumb as an iPhone buyer who will believe it takes still pictures of moving images.

Thus, S-H-E-E-P.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 27, 2014)

Figured it is better to contain all the fun in one place, instead of derailing every single Apple related thread.
Is it even possible to use apple products without being a fan?


----------



## amjath (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Vyom (Sep 27, 2014)

^^ LOL. So Bend is Reason *#1017*? 

On offtopic note: ALL HAIL MOTO X 

Btw, I think more number of phones have been tested to simulate the "bend" than I think the actual number of phones which got bend genuinely. Seriously, Apple screwed up this time. And no amount of explanation can convince me otherwise. They better just acknowledge the issue and give a refund.


----------



## amjath (Sep 27, 2014)

*cdn.gsmarena.com/pics/14/09/iphone-consumer-reports/gsmarena_002.jpg
Consumer Reports delivers its own take on the iPhone 6 family bend test - GSMArena Blog

- - - Updated - - -

Review for Apple iphone 6 is up on gsmarena. I have never seen this disadvantage even for older iphone reviews



> Main disadvantages:
> Has unimpressive screen to body ratio (the Nexus 5 fits a 5-inch screen in this size of a body)
> We would take a bigger battery than a thinner phone any day
> No microSD slot
> ...


Apple iPhone 6 review: Scaled to order - GSMArena.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 27, 2014)

add a Nokia 3310 at: Its Over 9000!!


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 28, 2014)

amjath said:


>


Never seen this video before. Thanks for posting.

Okay, my view on Apple has now changed. All I had was hatred for Apple, now it's gone. I don't have any feelings for them now, if you know what I mean.


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2014)

My sister's Iphone 5s arrived on last friday. 
So weekends are occupied for her. 
Figured and taught her how to work with itunes for syncing photos, music and other things.

First I cleared all the itunes library and had only the songs which she wanted to sync and synced it.

Then she asked me to sync few tones which she used before and make 2 songs as tones. So i checked an article and did all the procedure.

So I cleared the library again to process the tones, and synced it.
She checked, all tones it was available, when she checked for music all music files are missing.
When I synced music seperately music synced, tones are missing now.

Then had both music and tones synced them again together. Got it synced.

After all these process I was like  What a f***ed up concept [itunes] :/


----------



## amjath (Oct 7, 2014)

NDTV: Talking to Your Car Can Be Dangerous, Studies Find. Talking to Your Car Can Be Dangerous, Studies Find | NDTV Gadgets

Siri scores low ratings


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 7, 2014)

amjath said:


> My sister's Iphone 5s arrived on last friday.
> So weekends are occupied for her.
> Figured and taught her how to work with itunes for syncing photos, music and other things.
> 
> ...



dont use itunes,use ifunbox
iFunBox for Windows | File Manager, Browser, Explorer, Transferer for iPhone, iPad and iPod Touch

its wayy better and no syncing etc required
its even faster and easier to use


----------



## amjath (Oct 7, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> dont use itunes,use ifunbox
> iFunBox for Windows | File Manager, Browser, Explorer, Transferer for iPhone, iPad and iPod Touch
> 
> its wayy better and no syncing etc required
> its even faster and easier to use


Thanks for the suggestion will keep  that in mind


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 7, 2014)

Reason # 1018 (or is it anything else?) : iCloud got hacked, and nude pics got leaked


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 7, 2014)

you forgot iphone got bent,ios UI went bad(7 and 8)
iphone just became pricier


----------



## harry10 (Oct 8, 2014)

Interesting reasons. My only reason has been their price. Cant justify what they ask for iPhone when the competition provides better features in less price. However, it sells like anything so who cares.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 8, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Reason # 1018 (or is it anything else?) : iCloud got hacked, and nude pics got leaked



no no no. that is a reason in favour of apple


----------



## amjath (Oct 8, 2014)

Apple Patents Flexible Display Input Methods | TechCrunch


----------



## sumit05 (Oct 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]rRrkl8e5n0I&list=UUBKH2wfmHxht7YyA2dVaWew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2014)

Funny  
Man Tries to Trade Decrepit Detroit House for New iPhone - ABC News


----------



## amjath (Oct 14, 2014)

> In the early 00s, Finland's two biggest industries were paper manufacturing and cell phones, led by the then-dominant Nokia. A decade later, both industries are in trouble — and as the country's prime minister suggested in a recent interview, Apple might be to blame in both cases. "One could say that the iPhone killed Nokia and the iPad killed the Finnish paper industry, but we'll make a comeback," Prime Minister Alexander Stubb told CNBC on Monday. "We just have to keep at it."
> 
> On Friday, Standard & Poors downgraded Finland's sovereign debt  from AAA to AA+, indicating the country's industrial base may not be as stable as many had assumed. In large part, the downgrade was due to new sanctions against neighboring Russia, as well as Finland's aging population base, but the decline of two of the country's central industries certainly did not help. Despite a history of innovation, Nokia has struggled to maintain its market position in the face of the iPhone, facing dwindling US sales before being acquired by Microsoft earlier this year for $7.2 billion.




Apple killed Finland'''s two biggest industries, says Prime Minister | The Verge


----------



## Prashmith (Oct 26, 2014)

i have a iphone 5s Gifted lying around unused...and today morning got a iphone 6 plus 64gb gifted

 by sell these I can get
a android flagship
android flagship tablet 
home console(ouya,nexus player)
Nvidia Gtx 650ti Boost For sli
High tech Mobile,Tablet accessories
Xbox 360 With kinect
4 Blockbuster games


----------



## Desmond (Oct 26, 2014)

I an image on Facebook where someone explained that they could have a trip to Singapore and back in the amount that it costs to purchase an iPhone 6 Plus, including shopping.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 26, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I an image on Facebook where someone explained that they could have a trip to Singapore and back in the amount that it costs to purchase an iPhone 6 Plus, including shopping.



You mean this?
*www.digit.in/forum/fight-club/186906-1000-reasons-never-buy-any-apple-products-post2157612.html


----------



## Desmond (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah, like that. But as an image. Don't remember where I saw it though.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 27, 2014)

Apparently Ipad 2 Air speakers are vibrating much due to thinness and other issues being reported on Macrumors. Apple sucks. Makes one product a year per category. Cant even get that right


----------



## Desmond (Oct 27, 2014)

You can only push a product so far.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 28, 2014)

Prashmith said:


> i have a iphone 5s Gifted lying around unused...and today morning got a iphone 6 plus 64gb gifted
> 
> by sell these I can get
> a android flagship
> ...


What?  

IPhone gifted and lying around unused. Too much swag..


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 28, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> What?
> 
> IPhone gifted and lying around unused. Too much swag..


That's better that touching that filth I'd say.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 28, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> That's better that touching that *filth *I'd say.



$h!t


----------



## $hadow (Oct 28, 2014)

Mini 3 got slimmer, so decrease in size resulted in battery life some how not great and with last year specs they added touchID and asking to pay 29k. Seriously


----------



## amjath (Oct 30, 2014)

'Proud to be gay': Apple CEO Tim Cook publicly proclaims his homosexuality
Apple CEO Tim Cook: 'I'm proud to be gay'


----------



## moniker (Oct 31, 2014)

amjath said:


> 'Proud to be gay': Apple CEO Tim Cook publicly proclaims his homosexuality
> Apple CEO Tim Cook: 'I'm proud to be gay'



I hope you don't really think that is one of the reasons to never but an apple product. That news has got nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 31, 2014)

It is for this reason that Iphones 'bend' cuz 'straight' phones don't


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 31, 2014)

srkmish said:


> It is for this reason that Iphones 'bend' cuz 'straight' phones don't



straight people dont use iPhones, lol


----------



## amjath (Oct 31, 2014)

moniker said:


> I hope you don't really think that is one of the reasons to never but an apple product. That news has got nothing to do with this thread.


You want me to create a thread for this, not worth it


----------



## theterminator (Nov 3, 2014)

There shall also be a similar Samsung thread.


----------



## moniker (Nov 3, 2014)

^ You sound like some god granting a wish or something lol.


----------



## tkin (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: How is HTC still surviving??  Who is buying their products?? Illuminati??*

Why did people buy iphone? Why do they keep on buying it? What did iphone 5s had that a 20k android phone didn't? Why did people buy a low res, small screen, low camera phone when they can get a 1080p phone with 5" IPS and 13MP OIS camera for much much less?

Apple proved there is money in the high end segment, sell a small number of phones(comparing iphone sells with total number of android sells) and make a large profit on every unit, ka ching...


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: How is HTC still surviving??  Who is buying their products?? Illuminati??*

The people who are actually worked their arse off and made themselves rich will rarely use, say something like an iPoop.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: How is HTC still surviving??  Who is buying their products?? Illuminati??*



tkin said:


> What did iphone 5s had that a 20k android phone didn't?



Exclusive apps. Price drops to free every few hours. Album releases ahead of any other platform. Some digital downloads of albums and artists are also exclusive. There's exclusives and price drops for every kind of content. 

here is short list 


Spoiler



Infinity Blade II
COD : World at War Zombies (iOS)
Sacred Odyssey: Rise of Ayden (iOS) 
Bloodmasque (iOS)
Republique (iOS)
Alien Zone (iOS)
Thor : Son of Asgard (iOS)
Devil May Cry 4 Refrain (iOS)
Avengers Initiative (iOS)
Coldfire Keep (iOS)
Resident Evil Mercenaries VS (iOS)
Bruce Lee: Dragon Warrior (iOS)
Bug Heroes 2 (iOS)
Sid Meier's Pirates! (iOS)
Evolution: Battle for Utopia (iOS)
2XL ATV Offroad (iOS)
Trigger Fist (iOS)
Second Chance Heroes (iOS)
Dead Rage: Revenge Soul (iOS)
Galactic Fantasies prelude (iOS)
Sky Gamblers: Storm Raiders (iOS)
Scorching Skies (iOS)
Dead Space (iOS)
Eliminate Pro (iOS)
Warpgate HD (iOS)
Dogfight 1951 (iOS)




ecosystem is also cheaper

*i.imgur.com/1ivtQ3K.jpg

and the camera keeps improving every generation, although the MP count hasn't gone up

*i.imgur.com/BnPmGPv.jpg

src: iPhone camera evolution: How does the iPhone 6 camera compare to previous iPhone cameras? ~ snap snap snap


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: How is HTC still surviving??  Who is buying their products?? Illuminati??*

Another reason

*plus.google.com/u/0/101810759034331632899/posts/RSN7p4rsmW8


----------



## amjath (Nov 6, 2014)

BBC News - Apple malware affects mostly Chinese users


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: How is HTC still surviving??  Who is buying their products?? Illuminati??*



Anorion said:


> *i.imgur.com/BnPmGPv.jpg



i like the 3rd photo


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: How is HTC still surviving??  Who is buying their products?? Illuminati??*



Anorion said:


> Exclusive apps. Price drops to free every few hours. Album releases ahead of any other platform. Some digital downloads of albums and artists are also exclusive. There's exclusives and price drops for every kind of content.
> 
> here is short list
> 
> ...



I dont get it... you buying a phone for gaming, photos or for communication?
imho, gaming and photos on a mobile are kinda dumb. more like a timepass.

but hey, 99% of cellphone users are idiots. what do you expect?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2014)

^then why do you need a smartphone? Even a feature phone now has all the communication applications. 

And of course it is time pass, does not mean you shouldn't take it seriously 

Yep, if asking personally, I use my iPhone for gaming, apps, ebooks and podcasts (actually just one podcast, about iOS gaming, the TouchArcade one), not interested in smartphones at all otherwise. Was given an iPod touch and told to check it out and install any apps when it was released - as a part of my work. Thought it was only a toy back then. After that was gifted an iPod, and only after using it for a while (used it only for games) decided to go for an iPhone. In fact, still use a dedicated mp3 player for music, and yes, a camera for photography. Although there is an adage that the best camera is the one available when you need it. More than happy to continue using candy bar phones actually, even now...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Difference between buying iPhone through (Online, Retail Store OR Apple authorized store)*



pRieSt said:


> I am from Mumbai and have been planning to go for iPhone 5s, but the thing is I am getting cheaper at Amazon.in, Flipkart and some other Retail stores where I've inquired.
> 
> However at Apple authorized stores in Mumbai they are selling at much more price.
> 
> ...



Buy from WS Retail and/or Amazon fulfilled. You'll get genuine product. Shopkeepers just want their cut, that's why the high price.

PS: Nexus 6, LG G3, Moto X (2014), hell even Oneplus One>>>>>>>>>>>>> iPhone.


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 12, 2015)

Apple Inc. Crosses $700 Billion, Closing In On Trillion Dollars


----------



## $hadow (Feb 13, 2015)

Now apple total valuation is more than both google and MS together.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 13, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Now apple total valuation is more than both google and MS together.



It's hard kinda to believe it.
The only thing Apple is good at is to "Sue" other companies.

- - - Updated - - -

Total Asset for (from wikipedia):

Microsoft = US$ 172.38 billion
Google = US$ 110.92 billion
*Total of two = ES$ 283.3 billion*

Apple = US$ 231.839 billion


----------



## $hadow (Feb 13, 2015)

Vyom said:


> It's hard kinda to believe it.
> The only thing Apple is good at is to "Sue" other companies.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Looks like it is even better than innovating by yourself. They will just patent hundreds of tech launch only 10 and then they will start suing.

- - - Updated - - -

*pocketnow.com/2015/02/11/apple-now-worth-720b


----------



## Anorion (Feb 13, 2015)

oh guys come on. The US patent office is to blame for the mess. You can't blame any of the companies. 
BTW, Nokia was the first to sue Apple. 
A patent troll does not even require to have any devices at all to sue companies. No one does design as well as Apple, and everyone else tries to emulate them in so many ways. Marketing, Branding. Can't beat choice of apps and price point (freee).

Hating a company just because it is doing well what companies are supposed to do is just... I don't know what, some kind of bias I guess.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 13, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Hating a company just because it is doing well what companies are supposed to do is just... I don't know what, some kind of bias I guess.



Last time I checked, the list in original post is still shy of top 249 reasons never to buy any Apple products.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 13, 2015)

yeh... there are plenty of reasons, I know I owe 249 reasons
still on it

If you people want to beat Apple, I got an Idea. Focus on making other stores viable for developers (Play, Amazon, Windows Mobile and others), and get people to actually consume (and delete) content instead of hoarding it. Get them to subscribe to services, and use devices as smartphones, and not feature phones with touch screens. At least this is more productive than hating Apple.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 13, 2015)

Anorion said:


> yeh... there are plenty of reasons, I know I owe 249 reasons
> still on it
> 
> If you people want to beat Apple, I got an Idea. Focus on making other stores viable for developers (Play, Amazon, Windows Mobile and others), and get people to actually consume (and delete) content instead of hoarding it. Get them to subscribe to services, and use devices as smartphones, and not feature phones with touch screens. At least this is more productive than hating Apple.



Hmmm this sounds deep


----------



## RogerD (Mar 2, 2015)

I would also like to say few thoughts in this thread, so i'm going to give some reasons why Android dominates Apple:
1. Time Display is better in Android (also including day dream clock) compared to iPhone.
2. Android keyboard (plus its swipe feature) is better that iPhone. Well we can use other apps for this feature too.
3. Organizing your Apps in Android is far better than iPhone.
4. Notification display in Android is much better than iPhone (also removing them is better in Android). 
5. Maps are far better in Android as they support Google maps.
6. Android Voice Assistant works better than Siri, also allows you to type using voice command.

So, I think Android is better. Waiting your view....liked this thread.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Confused Between Iphone 5C or 5S*

You don't have a preferred camera option and are going to use it for Internet and Regular Photography? 
Then why waste 35k on an iphone? 

Better option would be Xperia Z3C in that budget and LG G2 if you want compact phones without wasting money for the intended use.

Both 5C and 5S have stupid screen resolutions and size and too low internal memory (or lack of expandable storage options)


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 15, 2015)

Anorion said:


> oh guys come on. The US patent office is to blame for the mess. You can't blame any of the companies.
> BTW, Nokia was the first to sue Apple.
> A patent troll does not even require to have any devices at all to sue companies. No one does design as well as Apple, and everyone else tries to emulate them in so many ways. Marketing, Branding. Can't beat choice of apps and price point (freee).
> 
> Hating a company just because it is doing well what companies are supposed to do is just... I don't know what, some kind of bias I guess.



you are right
Apple was forced to license Nokia patents after that
now microsoft is the patent king I guess because both Google and Apple have to pay them a royalty

- - - Updated - - -



RogerD said:


> I would also like to say few thoughts in this thread, so i'm going to give some reasons why Android dominates Apple:
> 1. Time Display is better in Android (also including day dream clock) compared to iPhone.
> 2. Android keyboard (plus its swipe feature) is better that iPhone. Well we can use other apps for this feature too.
> 3. Organizing your Apps in Android is far better than iPhone.
> ...



Arguable
Both ios and android are now too busy copying each other
BB10 and WP are the only ones with a fresh outlook right now but they still have a bit more to catch up(hopefully the next release)

ios offers stability which android doesnt offer
ios isnt perfect yes,but id anyday trust an apple product over an android 
I made a mistake buying a Nexus 5 and 7 

Apple products are extra pricey,ill give you that but now android also has overpriced phones in its catalog

1. arguable
2.you can change the keyboard in ios just like in android.......
3.organising apps is better in iphone.....
5. wut? dude google maps is officially on ios too.........
6.not really, google now is better than siri but for voice , siri and cortana kill google now


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2015)

punjab47 said:


> Apple is just bad specs, overprice should just use something made & designed by Hindus.
> 
> I personally use BlackBerry Passport in Canada, because atleast it's owned by a Hindu & I lik physical keyboards.


WTF did I just read?


----------



## Anorion (Aug 17, 2015)

Steve Jobs was a hindu.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 17, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Steve Jobs was a hindu.



WTF did I just read?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 17, 2015)

punjab47 said:


> Apple is just bad specs, overprice *should just use something made & designed by Hindus*.
> 
> I personally use BlackBerry Passport in Canada, because atleast it's owned by a Hindu & I lik physical keyboards.



What the F does religion has to do with buying electronics?

Will you ask for a doctor of your choice when you are having a heart attack?


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 17, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Steve Jobs was a hindu.



No he is buddhist

Source: Wikipedia


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: Two Indian Engineers Sued Apple For Stealing Their Patent And Just Won Rs 5,600 Crores!*



alienempire said:


> Apple responded to these claims by saying that the patent was invalid, and that there was no copyright infringement.



So, apple can sue others using stupid and invalid patents and when they get sued, they put their tails in between their legs and try to run away?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: Two Indian Engineers Sued Apple For Stealing Their Patent And Just Won Rs 5,600 Crores!*

^src?

US patent office is a mess, blame the game, not the player


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: Two Indian Engineers Sued Apple For Stealing Their Patent And Just Won Rs 5,600 Crores!*



Anorion said:


> US patent office is a mess, blame the game, not the player



Samsung and Apple are known patent trolls though
even Google till an extent
sue and get sued all the time


----------



## Anorion (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: Two Indian Engineers Sued Apple For Stealing Their Patent And Just Won Rs 5,600 Crores!*

A patent troll is a company that does not own any products, and still sues other companies that do


> In pejorative usage, a patent troll is a person or company that attempts to enforce patent rights against accused infringers far beyond the patent's actual value or contribution to the prior art. Patent trolls often do not manufacture products or supply services based upon the patents in question.


that is from wikipedia



> A patent troll uses patents as legal weapons, instead of actually creating any new products or coming up with new ideas. Instead, trolls are in the business of litigation (or even just threatening litigation).


From Electronic Frontier Foundation *www.eff.org/issues/resources-patent-troll-victims



> A derogatory term used to describe people or companies that misuse patents as a business strategy. A patent troll obtains the patents being sold at auctions by bankrupt companies attempting to liquidate their assets, or by doing just enough research to prove they had the idea first. They can then launch lawsuits against infringing companies, or simply hold the patent without planning to practise the idea in an attempt to keep other companies productivity at a standstill.
> 
> Read more: Patent Troll Definition | Investopedia Patent Troll Definition | Investopedia



so how are Apple, Google or Samsung "patent trolls" ? By what definition?


----------



## ratul (Oct 18, 2015)

*Re: Two Indian Engineers Sued Apple For Stealing Their Patent And Just Won Rs 5,600 Crores!*

maybe that's why iPhone 6S is most expensive in India.  
*i.imgur.com/xaXHA0M.jpg


----------



## rhyansy (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Two Indian Engineers Sued Apple For Stealing Their Patent And Just Won Rs 5,600 Crores!*



ratul said:


> maybe that's why iPhone 6S is most expensive in India.
> *i.imgur.com/xaXHA0M.jpg



Do take note that prices are without taxes. In India, the MSRP has tax included. Also, those countries in list a free economies. Why there's no Russia, Brazil, Argentina, South Africa, Egypt?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 4, 2015)

ITUNES TERMS AND CONDITIONS: The Graphic Novel


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2015)

Apple has enough cash to buy every major sports team in the world


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 7, 2015)

Apple Watch launches in India; starts at Rs 30,900 and goes up to Rs 14.2 lakh â€“ Tech2


Akhand ***tiyapa

If anybody can spend 14.2 lakhs on a watch, they should just buy an actual premium watch instead of a 18 carat pink crap.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2015)

^why are you so worried about what other people spend their money on?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 7, 2015)

^ worried about the growth in amount of isheeps in India. More isheeps means more "apple is the best", "apple is premium" and other such misleading articles which in turn would result in more isheeps.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2015)

^again, you are still worried about where other people are spending their money. These isheep are as good as fairies. But will still try and explain. 

ok. First of all if merely using apple products is herd mentality, then hating apple products is also herd mentality. 
2-4% of Smartphone users in India use Apple, if you consider all phones it is less than 2% and there are more symbian users than ios users. You cannot be worried about this marginal portion of the population. 
And Apple must be doing something right if everyone from Lava to HTC harps about art/design/simplicity in their promotions. Actually, it is even in their product designs, what is Lava Iris or HTC One A9 if not a tribute to the work of Jony Ive? Samsung, Motorola and Nokia make fun of Apple in their ads, when they are competing with each other. Xiaomi copies everything from the CEO's wardrobe to the UI. Why? Why are there no flagships more expensive than Apple products? How come mobile phones start being in the "luxury" segment at the Apple price point? These other companies products, promotion and pricing give the Apple exclusivity illusion as much as Apple itself. 
Don't worry, there are concepts known as having a job, saving, budgeting, which allows people to buy superior products if they want to. 
Also, there is ecosystem. Ecosystem is the reason people prefer Android over Windows Phone, then that the same reason is why people prefer Apple over Android.


----------



## theterminator (Nov 10, 2015)

I am confused between Android & iPhone .... iPhone gives me simplicity & consistency whereas I can download stuff on torrent  in Android... I currently own iPhone 4 & OnePlus One & I am getting sick of carrying two phones as they fill up my pockets. Opo is a little too big for formal wear trousers & iP4 a little too small.... what should I do????? I have paid apps in both ecosystems... experience of iOS has been good as websites open clearly but iP4 with 512 MB RAM is just not usable today. Chrome has become sh!t & it often crashes even with the 3 Gigs of RAM. iPhone 6S pricing is JUST NOT RIGHT for us Indians. Are there any cheaper alternatives?


----------



## amjath (Nov 10, 2015)

theterminator said:


> I am confused between Android & iPhone .... iPhone gives me simplicity & consistency whereas I can download stuff on torrent  in Android... I currently own iPhone 4 & OnePlus One & I am getting sick of carrying two phones as they fill up my pockets. Opo is a little too big for formal wear trousers & iP4 a little too small.... what should I do????? I have paid apps in both ecosystems... experience of iOS has been good as websites open clearly but iP4 with 512 MB RAM is just not usable today. *Chrome has become sh!t & it often crashes even with the 3 Gigs of RAM*. iPhone 6S pricing is JUST NOT RIGHT for us Indians. Are there any cheaper alternatives?



I never had the highlighted issue ever.

Anyway you should lean to any one ecosystem. There are 5 inch devices showing up on android, which you can try. Or get a iphone 6 instead of 6s


----------



## theterminator (Nov 10, 2015)

I listen to podcasts often, i bought PocketCast on android because of its cool features but I learned that one can delete large sized episodes with one button that says Played..that really piss me off... i like Apple's podcast app.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 11, 2015)

if buying iPhone, get the S versions
so 5S


----------



## theterminator (Nov 26, 2015)

Isn't 5S outdated


----------



## amjath (Nov 26, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Isn't 5S outdated


They are launching 5s or 6 in different disguise it seems. Wait for it then. IMO 5s is still worthy but  upgrade ends soon


----------



## theterminator (Nov 26, 2015)

amjath said:


> They are launching 5s or 6 in different disguise it seems. Wait for it then. IMO 5s is still worthy but  upgrade ends soon


Why 6S about ₹20k expensive in india whereas Samsung's are priced nearly the same as they are in other countries.


----------



## amjath (Nov 26, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Why 6S about ₹20k expensive in india whereas Samsung's are priced nearly the same as they are in other countries.


Make in India and Apple stores hype


----------



## Anorion (Nov 26, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Isn't 5S outdated



camera is one of the few reasons to upgrade from 3GS, still using it comfortably, so I would hazard a guess at no... other manufacturers have lesser specced devices in different price ranges right? Apple's older devices play that role in the Apple lineup. 

in any case, saving most money for these devices involves planning out beforehand which devices you wanna buy which year. so latest device every year, or latest device every other year. I think the best scenario is to buy the S versions one year after their release. Also, that way, the question of which device to buy and comparing specs and price points does not arise at all.


----------



## theterminator (Nov 26, 2015)

My main requirement is storage and content.  Apple is selling a 16 GB iphone at 62000 rupees,  that's like unbelievable. They sell 8GB phones with no expandable storage today at 20k (5C)... I've been using opo for 5 months and i can't go less than 64GB plus I have unlimited content on the Web through torrents which Apple blocks.  Opo has a good software with few bugs but not so good hardware. It's touch is wayward & sound quality is poor. The only thing i like about it i download whole seasons and also watch them and delete all from the phone. Something I would not had imagined 10 years ago. There is no role of the PC here.  In iOS I have doubts whether Netflix,  Huluplus, etc.  run in India? So content is available only by synchronizing with iTunes.  64GB 5S and 6 are priced the same and 6S's insane.  I'm really confused.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 26, 2015)

Don't get iOS, if memory is a consideration. These services are not available in India yet.


----------



## theterminator (Dec 12, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Don't get iOS, if memory is a consideration. These services are not available in India yet.



Any way I could watch latest or past american tv shows like The Shield, Agents of Shield, The West Wing, Arrow, Flash, etc. on iOS in India?


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 12, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Any way I could watch latest or past american tv shows like The Shield, Agents of Shield, The West Wing, Arrow, Flash, etc. on iOS in India?


Hulu and Netflix.


----------



## theterminator (Dec 12, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Hulu and Netflix.


But anorion wrote above that these are not available in India yet.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 12, 2015)

theterminator said:


> But anorion wrote above that these are not available in India yet.


You just need to bypass the DNS and it works. I've been using it for a few years now. No problem.

Visit Unlocator and Unotelly for more information.


----------



## theterminator (Dec 12, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> You just need to bypass the DNS and it works. I've been using it for a few years now. No problem.
> 
> Visit Unlocator and Unotelly for more information.


Is it legal to unlock geographical restrictions? Unlocator is asking for a paid subscription so I'll be paying for unblocking and for the channel.  Unotelly seems to be free.  Also what effect it will have on my phone? Will I be able to watch YouTube and other stuffs normally or with reduced speed?


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 12, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Is it legal to unlock geographical restrictions? Unlocator is asking for a paid subscription so I'll be paying for unblocking and for the channel.  Unotelly seems to be free.  Also what effect it will have on my phone? Will I be able to watch YouTube and other stuffs normally or with reduced speed?


They offer this service all over the world. You are paying to use Netflix, Hulu and Unotelly. So I don't see the problem. 

Speed won't be affected because you are only changing the DNS and not going through a VPN. 

I pay $20 per month for Hulu+Netflix+Unotelly. 

I have a Chromecast and Apple TV so I stream stuff from my apps on my phone to the TV in FULL HD. 

Try it for a week. They all offer 7 day trials.


----------



## theterminator (Dec 13, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> They offer this service all over the world. You are paying to use Netflix, Hulu and *Unotelly.* So I don't see the problem.
> 
> Speed won't be affected because you are only changing the DNS and not going through a VPN.
> 
> ...



How much more will it cost?


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 13, 2015)

theterminator said:


> How much more will it cost?


Those are service costs. The rest will obviously be your Internet data.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jan 7, 2016)

Already posted....


----------



## dreamer1111 (Aug 14, 2016)

cost-post "i" and that thing woth 4x-so called premium


----------



## Anorion (Dec 22, 2017)

Was waiting for few new phones to release to come up with the remaining 246 reasons I owe this thread
brb


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 22, 2017)

Anorion said:


> Was waiting for few new phones to release to come up with the remaining 246 reasons I owe this thread
> brb


Apple Confirms It Slows iPhones With Older Batteries to Prevent Unexpected Shutdowns


----------



## Anorion (Dec 22, 2017)

Yup, and it does not slow down on a sparingly used phone

Ow  Char limit hit


----------



## Desmond (Dec 22, 2017)

Slowing it down because of planned obsolescence I can understand, but giving an bullshit excuse like slowing down because of battery health is what pisses me off.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 22, 2017)

It was performance affecting the user experience. So you run a demanding application, and the phone keeps shutting down. Like that.

This is not something that remotely bothers me as an Apple user. I do not care to know about the details. I trust Apple to the best when it comes to user experience. Cannot speak for other Apple users though.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 22, 2017)

Anorion said:


> It was performance affecting the user experience. So you run a demanding application, and the phone keeps shutting down. Like that.
> 
> This is not something that remotely bothers me as an Apple user. I do not care to know about the details. I trust Apple to the best when it comes to user experience. Cannot speak for other Apple users though.


All of this could very well be avoided if DIY replacement of battery was easy and there was a notification when battery degradation got too high


----------



## Anorion (Dec 22, 2017)

Second part is an elegant solution actually, an alert to indicate when the clock speed has been reduced because of battery degradation. Don't agree with first part though, non removable battery has certain uses - like thief cannot turn off the phone by removing the battery. Actually saw an instance where a lost iPhone was recovered because the person who found it did not know how to turn off the phone without removing the cover. It has been tried out for smartphones as well, just did not really work, like Moto G5 was modular, primarily for the ability to swap batteries, but it was not very practical, and the LG G6 dropped the approach.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 28, 2017)

Just few reasons not to buy one. *Viewers discretion is advised.

*2.media.collegehumor.cvcdn.com/81/76/5affe54a369614ed7e11dcfd71024e34.jpg 

*pocketnow.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/android_beat_apple.jpg *


----------



## Anorion (Dec 30, 2017)

*media.giphy.com/media/3o751SKUb7hc3pFSIo/giphy.gif


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## escape7 (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm pretty sure this will be hated on. But any way - My 2013 MacBook Air is still going strong, not a screw loose, haven't had a better long lasting laptop.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 3, 2019)

That's good and all, but I still think a MacBook Air is a "laplet" more than a laptop.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 3, 2019)

I had typed in the remaining reasons directly into the post... then it gave some error message saying post length is too much
will post an image, many new reasons have showed up in last few years


----------



## rockfella (Jan 4, 2019)

I am wondering how did I missed this epic thread.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 4, 2019)

Tim Cook to Investors: People Bought Fewer New iPhones Because They Repaired Their Old Ones

Any company that is this anti-consumer totally deserves it.

In light of their recent shortage of sales, I think they will redouble their efforts to curb repairing of their products.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 4, 2019)

Updated list... roughly 150 reasons left


----------



## Desmond (Jan 4, 2019)

Why not put the list on pastebin or on Google Docs or something? It's cumbersome to read on the first post.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 4, 2019)

Anorion said:


> Updated list... roughly 150 reasons left


So the latest one are at top or bottom?? I am seeing this list first time. 

And what's up with the point 454


----------



## Anorion (Jan 4, 2019)

It's a legit reaction to show hate towards Apple, none of these are OC, they have been pointed out, often multiple times, by other people
the newer ones are at the bottom


----------



## rockfella (Jan 5, 2019)

On a serious note I think everyone evolves mentally, either for good or bad and I hope the apple cult dies soon and they lower their prices too.  This is good and was expected (low sales of apple)


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 11, 2019)

i just wish apple dies off. PERIOD. there is no use for a shit tier company like apple in today's world. google isnt much better.

heck, i'd argue that the idiots buying smartphones are the #1 reason that companies like google and apple exist...

maybe we should get rid of the PEOPLE


----------



## Vyom (Jan 11, 2019)

Wait, are you the same doomgiver, that we use to know? Are you back from a hiatus? Your post history suggests you were atleast "somewhat" active.
I almost forgot you!

Also, to remain on topic, Hell yes, Apple sucks. yea. Die die.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 12, 2019)

Anon hates Apple:


Spoiler: F words



*i.imgur.com/wfh1txF.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2019)

^^ Well exactly this happend to me. My cousin asked me to get his iPad fixed. iPad wasn't picking up charge since was kept in cold storage for months. So of course it was battery issue and needed jump start.
Went to an Apple iStore. The person said they can't do it. Whole iPad will need to be changed. But since it was out of warranty, it was also non replaceable.

Went to Nehru place. In Rs 1000 the guy opened the iPad with finesse and jump started it. Also in some more hundred he was willing to change the battery completely. I hate Apple.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 15, 2019)

rockfella said:


> On a serious note I think everyone evolves mentally, either for good ro bad and I ope the apple cult dies soon and they lower their prices too.  This is good and was expected (low sales of apple)



Well technically, there sales figures got saturated. They aren't able to sell more but it doesn't mean they are now selling less (worldwide).
So, they increased prices of their new devices to keep the profit alive.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## doomgiver (Jan 16, 2019)

Vyom said:


> Wait, are you the same doomgiver, that we use to know? Are you back from a hiatus? Your post history suggests you were atleast "somewhat" active.
> I almost forgot you!


yup 

i jump in once in a while just to see whats going on.
also why is the irc empty and WHAT DID YOU DO TO B0TMAN???


----------



## Desmond (Jan 16, 2019)

doomgiver said:


> yup
> 
> i jump in once in a while just to see whats going on.
> also why is the irc empty and WHAT DID YOU DO TO B0TMAN???


RIP b0tman 
BTW, most of the #krow members are now on Telegram, PM me and I will add you.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 17, 2019)

Apple still getting rekt in 2019.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 30, 2019)

Major iPhone FaceTime bug lets you hear the audio of the person you are calling … before they pick up


----------



## Desmond (Jan 30, 2019)

Will get fixed fast I think, so no big deal. But damn, you can spy on anyone using this, the implications of that itself is crazy.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 30, 2019)

They pulled the group chat server


----------



## Anorion (Jan 15, 2020)

Read something on AskMen which perfectly sums up how I feel about Apple haters



> I am not sufficiently a mind-reader to speak to the degree of cynicism in the minds of Omega and Swatch Group senior management. But I will say, it amuses me no end to hear people complain about a business behaving like a business.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 15, 2020)

Anorion said:


> Read something on AskMen which perfectly sums up how I feel about Apple haters


Yeah, but as consumers we are also not obligated to buy something we don't see value in.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 15, 2020)

NSFW language


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2020)

My timeline of owning Smartphones.
2012 --> Samsung Galaxy Y 4GB (7000/-, dead in I forgot when)
2013 --> Samsung Galaxy Ace Duos 8GB(8500/-, Still have it, but worthless)
2014 --> Apple iPhone 4 8GB (26000/- Working still, the phone look and feel is amazing with the glossy black. Hasn't lost its sheen today, although software sucks)
2015 —> HTC Desire 826 16 GB (25000/-, works still but battery lasts 3 hrs)
2015 --> OnePlus One 64GB (20000/- Still working but without sim and battery sucks, it always sucked when I used it for calls)
2016 --> Apple iPhone 5S 16 GB (25000/-, Still use it daily, has the best design to date)
2017 --> Apple iPhone SE 64 GB (28000/-, It was lost during commute, fell off my jacket, last updated position in Find My iPhone app was in the middle of a bridge above Ganga river)
2018 --> Apple iPhone 8 Plus 256 GB (76000/-, working as if I purchased it yesterday)
2018 --> Xiaomi Redmi N5P 64 GB for wife (14000/-, broke)
2019 --> Samsung M30s 64GB for wife (16000/-, going good)

Apart from smartphones:
2012 --> Google Nexus 7 16GB (worked good for one year then dead)
2013 --> Samsung Tab 7 inch 16GB (dead too)
2015 --> Apple iPad Mini 16GB (works good, nothing changed in its design, looks attractive to this day)

Also owned 3 desktops, 2 laptops ..
after owning all these products, I received the best consumer satisfaction from Apple. PERIOD. Its full of problems but it has that many solutions.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2020)

I advocate buying iOS products if anyone has the budget. I get labelled as iSheep.
When it comes to desktops, I don’t see myself buying an iMac/Mac since I like Gaming and the ease of MS Office, I know Windows and Office are there for Mac too, so I advocate only Windows based products. But is there a label for that too?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 3, 2020)

Apple products have better overall quality & user experience, no doubt about this. It is just that many feel it comes at an expensive price & that is true too. I personally feel that if somebody has the money to afford(aka no emi/loan etc & what's the use of having lots of money if you don't show off a bit  ) apple products(not all apple products are in same price range) & really don't need windows/android then they should get it.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Apple products have better overall quality & user experience, no doubt about this. It is just that many feel it comes at an expensive price & that is true too. I personally feel that if somebody has the money to afford(aka no emi/loan etc & what's the use of having lots of money if you don't show off a bit  ) apple products(not all apple products are in same price range) & really don't need windows/android then they should get it.



Personally, right from my first purchase of iPhone 4 in 2014, I was really satisfied with the overall software experience. I felt it was a software that made excellent use of its hardware. When I learned that people only think that Apple products are just for show off, I was disappointed since I’ve never owned it for showing off. In fact, every iPhone that I’ve owned, I’ve always made sure I purchased the back cover that also covers the logo & always went for the space grey one which has black body infront. People instantly discover that you’re using an iPhone if the front body is white. 
Even regular iPhone users fail to recognise that I’m using one at first glance.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2020)

Forgot one HTC Desire 826 in 2015.. added to the list. It was the best Android I’ve owned till date. It’s software was fluid, camera very good, screen excellent. But its synchronisation with Windows pissed me off substantially. There was some big issue with its drivers.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2020)

My current daily driver iPhone 8 Plus. I intentionally don’t show off that i’m using iPhone.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2020)

My office phone, a 5S , I purchased this Spigen back cover that blocks the logo as well. I once gave it to my stupid wife, she put an Apple sticker over it, she was annoyed why Apple’s logo was not visible. I immediately took offence to this rude behaviour and grabbed my phone back never to give her again.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 3, 2020)

theterminator said:


> My office phone, a 5S , I purchased this Spigen back cover that blocks the logo as well. I once gave it to my stupid wife, she put an Apple sticker over it, she was annoyed why Apple’s logo was not visible. I immediately took offence to this rude behaviour and grabbed my phone back never to give her again.


 I hope your wife never see this post.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I hope your wife never see this post.



Never mind, she’s the last person to join Digit on Planet Earth .


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 3, 2020)

theterminator said:


> Never mind, she’s the last person to join Digit on Planet Earth .


May be but that doesn't mean she can't snoop on your phone/laptop while it is unlocked.


----------



## theterminator (May 3, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> May be but that doesn't mean she can't snoop on your phone/laptop while it is unlocked.



If she gets hold of my phone (even locked, she knws the passcode) then she ain’t going past Whatsapp, FB coz I’ve like a gazillion apps on this 256GB phone.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 3, 2020)

theterminator said:


> If she gets hold of my phone (even locked, she knws the passcode) then she ain’t going past Whatsapp, FB coz I’ve like a gazillion apps on this 256GB phone.


Nice.


----------



## Anorion (May 4, 2020)

theterminator said:


> My timeline of owning Smartphones.
> ...



funny, was discussing on Telegram group this exact same thing few days ago

*My timeline of daily drivers: *
2009: 3rd gen iPod Touch (I got this as a gift from my aunt, I invested heavily in paid apps, as the device was free. Since that time, I have avoided using free apps, apps with ads, or apps where I cannot pay to get rid of ads. Initially, avoided apps with IAP, but now most of my spending is almost exclusively on IAP)
2011: iPhone 3GS for 19K (could've gotten refurbed for 15K. Still going good, only problem is that it has become a desktop as in the charging cable needs to be plugged in, Infinity Blade and Galaxy on Fire still works on it. Use it to play old 32 bit games that are pulled from the app store such as Prince of Persia Classic, Project 83113, Flappy Bird, and Baby Monkey running Backwards on a Pig)
2016: iPhone SE (25K still working, but only works a few hours before battery dies)
Total cost of devices that I have purchesed: 44K. Total cost of apps, subscriptions and IAP: will become 40K in two months. Subscriptions are Netflix, Spotify and Hotstar.
2019: Started using iPhone & Plus 256 GB given by office

Now I have seen people buy cheap 7-15k devices once every year, and I keep telling them, you are actually better off paying emi on an Apple device because it will last longer! Apple is actually more VFM. Also in the early days of droids, I saw some horrible abominations like the HTC Wildfire. I haven't updated my 3GS to iOS 5.0 yet, but the option is still available!

*Devices that I have used for a few months*
Huawai Honor 8 (beautiful phone, very sleek, interface was similar to iOS, liked the way frame lit up when flash was turned on and covered, night time photography options are insane. Had almost become my daily driver)
Mi 5 (again, a beautiful device, really liked the ceramic back, and the slim fall factor. Was a little slippery. Have used two of these. This was still my secondary device till a few months ago, to test out Android apps and such)
Nextbit Robin (well ahead of its time, if you had high speed WiFi connections, it was really like having an infinite memory capacity. You could just keep shooting image and videos, the entire experience of using the smartphone changed instantly.)
ASUS ZenFone Max (UI was a pain, but what a battery life)
ASUS ZenFone AR (weird device with support for the discontinued Google Tango, really enjoyed using it for a number of AR apps, but it was an experience that almost no one else has had, superior tech caught up to the hardware platform)
Creo Mark 1 (solid, well build device. Kind of like a cheaper version of the OnePlus, didn't deliver on the promise of new update every month)
Jio Phone (this should be considered a smartphone as it practically has everything. Only thing is it is large and built like a brick, but still loved it, and it is just the right phone for the Indian market. Kudos to those guys for bringing this product here, and not going with the assumption that having larger electronics is unacceptable, in order to reduce the price)
Micromax Canvas Unite 4: Indus OS, what can I say, just an incredible product with a lot of attention on how Indian's navigate through a novel environment on smartphones. For example, the ability to download apps without needing a gmail id! These are small things that we might not think of which are actually huge obstacles to technology adoption by regional and local language users. The swipe keyboard is also excellent.

Im not going to lie and say I like both equally. I honestly prefer iOS much more, because there are no thousand tiny things like freezes, crashes, glitches, inconsistent lags when you are getting constant whatsapp messages from 20 people (we have a quiz group where questions are sent on one group, but everyone replies individually). Second thing is updates. Third thing is I can trust the iPhones more not to fail on me if Im in another city and like need to use Uber, or my battery is low. The experience is consistent and predictable, but the MMX and Mi had inconsistent spikes of battery drain.

*Things I don't like about Apple*
- Pulling of 32 bit apps
- Secrecy about release dates, and inconsistency in the tick tock cycle, makes it difficult to plan upgrade path or subsequent purchases
- Taptic engine on belly button (it is just fine everywhere else)
- Changing of buttons for screenshots
- Inconsistent locations of edge buttons and headphone jack in every iteration
- Change in charging cables
- Hesitancy in implementing 3D touch
- Making iTunes go away and bringing it back. Also, iTunes bloatedness. 

I am going to get the iPhone SE once the lockdown lifts


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 11, 2020)

Anorion said:


> *Things I don't like about Apple*
> - Pulling of 32 bit apps
> - Secrecy about release dates, and inconsistency in the tick tock cycle, makes it difficult to plan upgrade path or subsequent purchases
> - Taptic engine on belly button (it is just fine everywhere else)
> ...


I am quite surprised that wall-gardening is not on this list.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 29, 2020)

This is beyond greed now. Pairing camera with motherboard?


----------



## rockfella (Oct 29, 2020)

Topic of the decade. The only apple product I've ever purchased is shuffle which I don't anymore because I have FiiO M5 which plays everything in my music collection. The apple rabbit hole is deeper than audiophile hole and I've always stayed away from both


----------



## rockfella (Nov 11, 2020)

Skyh3ck said:


> *Re: 1000 reasons never to buy any Apple products*
> 
> Apple and Steve Jobs both were arrogant and always feared about compitition (I respect Steve Jobs, no offence OK) I wish Apple realise that world is changing, even once Apple said that India is useless market and they dont want to waste their VALUABLE TIME in India. Even samsung is not an Angel either, but they know market much better than stupid Apple


6 years from this post now almost every big company out there knows India is the biggest market to sell anything! We buy their stuff for twice the cost and brag about it too.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 11, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> This is beyond greed now. Pairing camera with motherboard?


Is there any info on how the pairing is done? Using software or hardware? Software pairing can be patched I think if someone figures out how to do that.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 11, 2020)

rockfella said:


> We buy their stuff for twice the cost.


Lol. We haggle shopkeepers for 10 rupees discount but will buy electronic products at more than full price. Though taxes are to blame for higher pricing, manufacturers must also provide regional pricing. But then there are people who will abuse the regional pricing.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 11, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Lol. We haggle shopkeepers for 10 rupees discount but will buy electronic products at more than full price. Though taxes are to blame for higher pricing, manufacturers must also provide regional pricing. *But then there are people who will abuse the regional pricing*.


Could you give some example of highlighted part?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 11, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> Could you give some example of highlighted part?


Heard people selling such keys/products online but just to give you an idea, forget about regional pricing even our own companies have been looted so much by thousands that you just can't trust Indian market. You might have heard about niki.ai for recharges/bill payments, this company in few hours lost so much money because of a bug in a promo code that thereafter they slowly stopped giving almost all discounts altogether. There are many cases like this. People proudly claim to have 500 amazon acc to grab all the offers & deals & you can see the impact where even Amazon is forced to reduce/rollback its various discounts & offers available till last year.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 11, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Heard people selling such keys/products online but just to give you an idea, forget about regional pricing even our own companies have been looted so much by thousands that you just can't trust Indian market. You might have heard about niki.ai for recharges/bill payments, this company in few hours lost so much money because of a bug in a promo code that thereafter they slowly stopped giving almost all discounts altogether. There are many cases like this. People proudly claim to have 500 amazon acc to grab all the offers & deals & you can see the impact where even Amazon is forced to reduce/rollback its various discounts & offers available till last year.


I understand the things about discount and promo code. But here we are talking about Regional Pricing. Here I am assuming it is something like Steam Regional Pricing where people from different countries can buy the products at affordable prices instead of buying in MSRP dollar's conversion.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 11, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> Could you give some example of highlighted part?


They buy at low regional prices and sell abroad for higher prices.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 11, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> They buy at low regional prices and sell abroad for higher prices.


You mean sell in black market?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 11, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> You mean sell in black market?


Not that, selling on forums/ebay/reddit etc.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 12, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not that, selling on forums/ebay/reddit etc.


This.

This is also why Steam games are mostly region-locked.


----------



## theterminator (Nov 16, 2020)

This thread is a waste of bandwidth. Is there a thread for 1000+ reasons never to buy Google products? This thread is very polarising in nature.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 16, 2020)

theterminator said:


> This thread is a *waste of bandwidth*. Is there a thread for 1000+ reasons never to buy Google products? This thread is very polarising in nature.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 16, 2020)

theterminator said:


> This thread is a waste of bandwidth. Is there a thread for 1000+ reasons never to buy Google products? This thread is very polarising in nature.


Yeah, I agree...total wastage and polluting the environment and creating a hole in ozone layer.


----------



## theterminator (Nov 19, 2020)

So ya’ll must’ve reasons to never buy the new M1 Macs right?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2020)

theterminator said:


> So ya’ll must’ve reasons to never buy the new M1 Macs right?


depends, M1 Chip is excellent and if you have the budget then go for it


----------



## theterminator (Nov 19, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> depends, M1 Chip is excellent and if you have the budget then go for it



depends on what? this is the thread where we MUST list the reasons


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2020)

theterminator said:


> depends on what? this is the thread where we MUST list the reasons


I'm a Fanboy so others might answer it


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 19, 2020)

theterminator said:


> depends on what? this is the thread where we MUST list the reasons




Not an expert but from benches and a few reviews, M1 is efficient and has better performance than previous Mac's based on intel. It runs on passive cooling.

Reason not to buy wud be if one is an team blue fanboy, as it does not have intel processor.

Else it has Mac OS which has got its own cons. And maybe wait a month to get to know more about design fails.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 20, 2020)

Yeah i also feel that the M! would be more efficient for macs as its native to apple and made by apple only.Intel processors were always meant for the pc.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 2, 2021)

theterminator said:


> depends on what? this is the thread where we MUST list the reasons


Depends on you.


----------

